# What did you do to your Snowblower today?



## YSHSfan

Although it is not snowblowing season. There are a lot of us that do repairs, maintenance, upgrades or mods to our snowblower(s) during the off-season. 
I have been thinking that being this a forum for snowblowers it was missing what I (IMHO) consider a very important thread (this will not be intended to follow the progress on the work being done but merely limited to what was done to the snowblower this particular day), so i decided to start one. Mods if you think that this is repetitive (considering that some of it will be progress on work being done at other threads) or should not be here, please feel free to delete it.

I will start:

Today I was able to start the engine on my Toro Powershift 1332, it is quite loud and stuck at WOT regardless of the throttle lever position.


----------



## CarlB

I wont even look at my snowblowers until the September, Old cub cadet in signature was serviced before putting away and the old 1966 / 1967 Gilson/montomgery ward will start its journey to restoration.


----------



## Sid

I walked past it, as I do every every day.
Sid


----------



## nwcove

i went and got spare belts and shear pins for the new to me ariens, cleaned up and painted a few spots of surface rust, greased the auger zirks and looked for any other lubable spots i may have missed. still have to get rid of some of the fuel in the tank so i can stand it up and remove the belly pan for inspection and lube in there.


----------



## Coby7

Yamaha picked it up for spring service free of charge so why not.


----------



## tinter

Picked up 4 commercial grade skid shoes, 2 side, and 2 rear. I have never seen shoes this thick before, should last forever!


----------



## E350

I bought 3"x6"x6' box steel to start fabricating an adjustable add-on to the existing ATV stinger to run from the likely too narrow 48" Kimpex 13HP Honda powered ATV snowblower under the 6x6 Ranger UTV to the back where I plan to weld-up some sort of a releasable attachment which I plan to be part of a 3-pt. hitch. 

But, the hitch on my 1950's era Dodge pickup bed trailer failed and came off the hitch ball going over a speed bump this last weekend, so my attention has now been redirected to cutting off that stupid A-frame bale-type hitch and extending the too short (too easy to jack knife backing up) tongue with 3" box and welding on a BullyDog hitch. 

I am slowly learning how to work on things, but not in the order I planned.


----------



## topher5150

still trying to figure out where that stupid spring goes


----------



## Dave C

Mine are tucked away sleeping, properly maintained at the end of the season. When the mower gets put away, they'll come out for their oil changes. Probably in November.


----------



## micah68kj

Snowblower?? Oh. Yeh. I have a couple. They're somewhere out in one of the buildings.:signlol:


----------



## nwcove

pumped most of the fuel out of the tank on the new to me ariens so i could stand it up on its snout and remove the belly pan. was hoping for the best but preparing for the worst. quite happy with what i found ! no need for anything other than a clean up and lube. in the service position i did see it had a carb bowl drain plug, so when i set it back down, i pulled the plug. was somewhat surprised to see the " silt" that came out. not sure if its from fuel lines breaking down ( 2010 machine) or just an accumulation of very fine dirt from a jug.


----------



## YSHSfan

Took a few pics of my "like new" Honda HS520AS :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## wdb

Serviced it, touched up the bare metal (gravel driveway), drained the gas (took FOREVER), oiled the cylinder, and put it away for the summer. I also learned the hard way about how tricky it is to get the oil out of a tracked Honda without making a mess.


----------



## YSHSfan

wdb said:


> Serviced it, touched up the bare metal (gravel driveway), drained the gas (took FOREVER), oiled the cylinder, and put it away for the summer. I also learned the hard way about how tricky it is to get the oil out of a tracked Honda without making a mess.


I usually put a funnel at the drain to get the oil to go on a container instead of the body and even worse right on the tracks. I also drive the opposite track of the blower on a 2x4 so that it is on an incline and I am able to drain most of the oil. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Genstuff17

So I chained the oil on both my ariens 1032 and my toro 824, put in some non ethanol gas to store them, and figured out how change a torsion spring on the auger control.(plan to answer my own post on this subject). Just need to figure out reverse on the 824. For once I thought, let's fix this now, instead of while it is snowing.


----------



## threeputtpar

The past several weekends, I've been working on getting the rusted on wheels of my Powershift 824 off of the axle and cleaned up. They are rust-welded on the shaft, so I was forced to cut the shaft in pieces and take them into work and ask the maintenance supervisor nicely to see if he could help me out.

He had his guy throw them on the lathe and bore out the shafts on both wheels to the proper diameter and then gave me a 3' length of 7/8" steel bar to fab up a new shaft. So yesterday I spent a couple of hours measuring, marking and drilling 1/4" holes for the klik pins and roll pins. Everything lines up nicely, so now I just need to cut the bar down to size and sand and paint it black so it doesn't rust again. Oh, I also need to weld/epoxy the gear back on too. I've been looking into getting a 27 tooth gear with a hub and set screw instead, but don't know if it's worth the time and money.

I'll tackle the wheel repaint at another time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hsblowersfan said:


> Took a few pics of my "like new" Honda HS520AS :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


 i don't see any pic's


----------



## YSHSfan

*detdrbuzzard*,
I did not want to make it repetitive since I post them on another thread, but here they are....


----------



## YSHSfan

I added 2 more to the herd, Yamaha YS624 (tracked) with electric start and an Ariens 1236 (that blower looks really big). :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: 

I'll post pictures when I get a chance.
They are still loaded on my brothers minivan. :icon-hgtg: (that is what I have been using lately for my hauls).


----------



## UNDERTAKER

MOVED them around in the garage. thought about taking them for a walk also.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## nwcove

wdb said:


> Serviced it, touched up the bare metal (gravel driveway), drained the gas (took FOREVER), oiled the cylinder, and put it away for the summer. I also learned the hard way about how tricky it is to get the oil out of a tracked Honda without making a mess.


just a tip on getting rid of most of the fuel out of the tank......a wally world outboard motor primer bulb and enough fuel line to get from the tank to a jug. a few squeezes of the bulb , then let it siphon. you cant quite get it all, but its quick and clean for the bulk of the fuel.


----------



## threeputtpar

Over the weekend, I was finally able to get the driveshaft drilled out and painted and then mocked up with the wheels, washers, and new hub/gear all lined up. I opted for the hub gear with set screws so I didn't have to monkey around with epoxy or welding, and this makes it easier to take things apart in the future if need be. The only thing that I didn't realize is the hub now makes it a really tight fit for the plastic guard that mounts on the swing arm and protects the gear and chain from water and ice. Oh well, it was partially broken already so it will now just rub a bit. Not like it's going on a 5 mile march anytime soon.

I think I'll just let the wheels in their rusted state for now, as I don't care what they look like as long as the machine does it's job. Maybe if I sell it then I'll throw some paint over the rust.


----------



## CarlB

I won't even see my snowblowers until after mowing season when I put all of my summer OPE away and move the snow removal equipment from the back of the shed.


----------



## 1894

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MOVED them around in the garage. thought about taking them for a walk also.:emoticon-south-park


 Walk them out to the yard and fix those ant hills :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I moved the Murray out of my way to get to the mower.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I did nothing with them today.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I did nothing with them today.:emoticon-south-park



Your level of apathy is just frightening.

All that effort in finishing off the garage and you can't spend any time with the brothers ??


----------



## AL-

I moved my Ariens SB today, getting ready to raise it up and clean the carburetor. Not a very rush job but would still like to have it done.


----------



## Stevessss

the carb throttle shaft is stuck in the full throttle position from gasoline that is starting to create varnish- break the shaft loose w your fingers - then run the unit with some stabilizer in it- THEN drain / run the carb entirely dry of fuel (as best possible ) to avoid a relapse - THEN just wait for the next snow season to arrive - less than 160 days away (+/-) LOL


----------



## micah68kj

Looked in the back tool shed.... They're still there. I'm happy.':icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan

This was actually 2 day ago....

Added 2 more to the herd:
Yamaha YS828TE (tracked unit with electric start)
Yamaha YS624T (tracked unit, mostly disassembled at this point) 

:smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## micah68kj

1894 said:


> Walk them out to the yard and fix those ant hills :icon-hgtg:


Good one, Phil! Probably do a number on them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

1894 said:


> Walk them out to the yard and fix those ant hills :icon-hgtg:


 I already took care of that problem. I napalmed the snot out of them. seen all of them 4 doors down the street this morning.:icon-woo::icon-woo:


----------



## jimmy_c

Just got done with maint. on my given to me free Ariens ST524 932020!, Rebuilt carb., replaced friction wheel, "belts good" changed oil to 30 weight for summer so i can adjust carb.,New tires and tubes,and new scraper bar  old one almost worn to chassis!!! shoes were never adjusted properly. Now have a 1/4 " gap between scraper bar and surface i can live with a quater inch of snow.still need to make adjustment to speed selector linkage blower continues in forward even while shifter is in reverse need to adjust friction wheel to left of center of clutch disk instead of right.Thanks.Jim


----------



## tuffnell

Went over to the corner the blower is hiding in, said see you in November.


----------



## bwright1818

Ariens ST1032 (1 of 2) installed a new friction wheel. Took the adjustment joint for shift rod apart, repaired the galled threads, lubed it up and adjusted the shift points. Found the large pulley that drives the rotor shaft was missing its sets screws; so I installed new ones. Got around to fastening the chute cable properly, so that it doesn't rub on the tire anymore. Also, I FINALLY got the light to work!! Now I just need to do an oil change and number one is ready for battle.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

tuffnell said:


> Went over to the corner the blower is hiding in, said see you in November.



Tough Love . . . I like it


----------



## UNDERTAKER

tuffnell said:


> Went over to the corner the blower is hiding in, said see you in November.


 hopefully here in the frozen tundra. the weather monkey's get it right and EL NINO runs a muck here. THE BROTHERS could use another year off. not to mention myself also.:tongue4::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4::tongue4:


----------



## YSHSfan

I finally unloaded my new to me Honda HS724.


----------



## YSHSfan

Hs724, here are more pics of it.....


----------



## nwcove

cleaned the drill cuttings from the impeller mod out of the bucket, put the chute back on, and covered it up. still needs an oil change, but waiting on synthetic to go on sale.


----------



## topher5150

Cleaned the magneto, and the flywheel, cleaned the cylinder head piston, and valves, rebuilt the carb, put on new fuel line ran it with premium gas, and a little mechanic in a bottle, adjusted the carb to get the mixture a little richer so I didn't have to run it with the choke shut, and now she starts every time the first time.


----------



## tdipaul

Changed engine oil, 
Replaced auger belt,
Flipped sheave plate, 
Ran 2 minutes,
Drained gas/cleaned float bowl,
wd40'd interior/exterior to keep corrosion at bay and make it look as pretty as can be


----------



## micah68kj

Started all three blowers... All running well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:goodjob: It's nice that you treat all three fairly.


----------



## micah68kj

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :good job: It's nice that you treat all three fairly.


Gotta keep peace in my family.


----------



## bwright1818

Tried to heat and beat the augers off my main shaft, in 88 degree heat! (see my new post!)


----------



## Quickrick

*Ariens 824DLE*

Mine patiently waits for attention, last getting it when I put it to bed last season............like the Quilted Northern toy soldiers in the bathroom ad.


----------



## YSHSfan

Sold my Honda HS520AS.

:blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Be careful of the effects of withdrawal.


----------



## YSHSfan

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Be careful of the effects of withdrawal.


Now you got me concerned.....! :blush:
But I think I'll be ok for a little while.
I still have 10+ blowers (various brands), not to mention my 3 larger projects.
Lets say, at this point, I need some space to work on them and get them ready for the coming season. :icon-hgtg:

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## JnC

I helped a buddy pick up this machine a few weeks ago from CG. We spent the past week or so installing new heavy duty skid shoes and drainzit attachment, also stripped, painted the auger housing inside along with the impeller and augers.


----------



## YSHSfan

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Be careful of the effects of withdrawal.


You were right after all........!!! :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

Added two more Yamaha YS828s to the herd. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan

Here are the 2 new to me YS828s


----------



## Big Ed

I blew the cobwebs off of my blowers today.
To humid and hot to fool around with them.
But soon I will have to get them battle ready.


The* snows are coming*, it is supposed to be a good snow year this season.


----------



## db130

Installed new axle bushings on the latest Ariens project


----------



## tuffnell

If you can believe the Almanac, we are suppose to have a very cold and snowy winter.
Nothing unusual because that's what we always have.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

db130 said:


> Installed new axle bushings on the latest Ariens project



Looking good :goodjob:


----------



## Kielbasa

JnC, get some paint on the inside of that chute and deflector. Than about 3 coats of wax for this coming season. :wavetowel2: 




JnC said:


> I helped a buddy pick up this machine a few weeks ago from CG. We spent the past week or so installing new heavy duty skid shoes and drainzit attachment, also stripped, painted the auger housing inside along with the impeller and augers.


----------



## Kielbasa

pocaluj mnie w dupe polskiego Farmers Almanac... :wavetowel2:



tuffnell said:


> If you can believe the Almanac, we are suppose to have a very cold and snowy winter.
> Nothing unusual because that's what we always have.


----------



## topher5150

I just noticed something, on my blower, the other day that may have been the cause of a lot of my problems. The gas tank angled down a couple of degrees which means the outlet of the gas tank is on the high end, so the tank looks like it has enough gas but none of it's going where it needs to go.


----------



## ChrisJ

Finally got around to checking and increasing the valve clearance.
Good news is both valves were under 0.006" and I increased exhaust to 0.010" and intake to 0.008" so I've got a good feeling this time.

Won't know for sure until I put it to use for a while. It never had a problem until it had been working hard for a good 30-40 minutes.

:wavetowel2:


----------



## guilateen02

Got 1 coat of polish and 2 coats of wax the Ariens. Figured three months was enough cure time for the paint.


----------



## YSHSfan

Took the old fuel out of 2 of my Hondas, HS724 and HS55. 
Took the carb out of the HS55 (requieres partial removal of left handle bar to take it out....!). 
Attempted to remove the carb off from the HS724 but there is a seized screw in the linkage cover (I'll be using a small torch to heat it up and see if it comes apart). Not the first time that I encounter this screw seized, what makes it worse is that the head is a phillips instaead of a 10mm hex head.
Took the wheels of the HS55, I'll be changing tires on it.


----------



## PixMan

Put fuel in my Ariens 921029, set the choke, turned on fuel shutoff, pumped primer 4 times and started on first pull. Ran until it was up operating temp and changed the oil. 

Cleaned up a lot of crusty gunk from last winter, realized I need a grease gun, shut fuel off and ran till out of gas. Could have snow in a few weeks so I'll put a dose of Stabil in the fresh gas and hedge my bets.

I'll have back at it with a grease gun and give it a good bath next weekend.


----------



## topher5150

The bowl of the carb had stripped threads in it with a little leaking, so I drilled it out and re-tapped it to the next size up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Got me some new home made breadboard skids. from somewhere out east. so " SR" will be getting some new shoes.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Got me some new home made breadboard skids. from somewhere out east. so " SR" will be getting some new shoes.k:k:k:k:k:




:icon-wwp:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

topher5150 said:


> I just noticed something, on my blower, the other day that may have been the cause of a lot of my problems. The gas tank angled down a couple of degrees which means the outlet of the gas tank is on the high end, so the tank looks like it has enough gas but none of it's going where it needs to go.



Before you think about changing that it also gives any water or dirt that might get in there a place to pool away from the outlet to the carb. Kind of depends on how much of an angle it's at.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :icon-wwp:


 I still have to put them on 1 of these days.


----------



## YSHSfan

Replaced the tires on my my Honda HS55 (I like the feature of the split rims, much easier to change the tire).
With the use of light heat was able to remove the seized screw on the linkage cover and removed the carburetor of my HS724 (both carbs are going on my ultrasonic cleaner tomorrow :icon-hgtg: )

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## micah68kj

*Last week....* I installed the HDPE skids that I made for my Ariens blower. It'll be much more user friendly this year. Maybe I'll post a pic later on.


----------



## micah68kj

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I still have to put them on 1 of these days.


Hey! I made a pair for my blower out of the same stuff! :icon_whistling::icon-hgtg:


----------



## Skeet Shooter

I changed the oil in all my blowers... The husky was freaking BLACK and smelled like something died in there. It also gave me a chance to get that freaking mouse that went up into my air box. Little *******... ah apparently you can't use that word here... ok... Little Bugger...


----------



## topher5150

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Before you think about changing that it also gives any water or dirt that might get in there a place to pool away from the outlet to the carb. Kind of depends on how much of an angle it's at.



Not that steep of an angle, just enough to cause me problems.


----------



## mrsteve7

Installed a set of 10watt LED lights to my Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO. The mount is from a handlebar bicycle headlight available cheaply. Mounted a watertight enclosure below the dash with full wave bridge rectifier, electrolytic cap and switch to select builtin light, LED lights, or all off.


----------



## YSHSfan

Bought 2 used Honda GX390 13HP (1" engine shaft) engines (will pick them up over the weekend). One will probably go on my Ariens ST1236 (replacing the Tecumseh 12HP) and the other one may go on one of my HS828 to turn it into an HS1328 (will see what I do when I get to them).


----------



## Normex

Twenty years ago I had a 13/36" , engine was a Tecumseh and it took care of business very good. Good purchase, do you know what they ran on before?


----------



## YSHSfan

Normex said:


> Twenty years ago I had a 13/36" , engine was a Tecumseh and it took care of business very good. Good purchase, do you know what they ran on before?


They were installed on power washers.


----------



## Normex

Must have been fairly good size washers and not to hard work out, do you know the reason for the sale?
Those are summer engine so you have to either enlarge carb. jet and or make a housing cover to keep the governor mechanism free of ice and snow and for when the temps are close to freezing where you may encounter carb ice at these temps depending also on humidity.


----------



## YSHSfan

Normex said:


> Must have been fairly good size washers and not to hard work out, do you know the reason for the sale?
> Those are summer engine so you have to either enlarge carb. jet and or make a housing cover to keep the governor mechanism free of ice and snow and for when the temps are close to freezing where you may encounter carb ice at these temps depending also on humidity.


They were on EX-CELL 3500psi pressure washers, the pumps failed on both of them, so I am likely getting the engine and the rest of the washers.
As far as being an all purpose (or summer) engine, I dealt with a Predator 212cc conversion last year on a 10000 series Ariens 24" and I built some shrouds to cover the linkage (I now have to Honda snowblower carburetors off, so I can look at exactly what I need to do to cover the linkage). 
I did not rejet the predator and I had an impressive performance on last winter. So I think that I will leave that alone unless it turns out that it is relly needed (or I can just fit jets from a GX390 snowblower engine k

:blowerhug:


----------



## Normex

I agree with you if shrouding the carb properly there is no need to rejet since the carb would be in similar summer temps with the shroud during winter.
Good Luck


----------



## YSHSfan

Cleaned the carburetors from my HS724 and HS55 (along with a GX160 carburetor from my pressure washer) on my ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Zavie

My wife's brother and family came over for dinner Sunday. My son took his cousin out to see the Toro 524. They ran the Toro around the backyard forever. Just changed the oil a couple of weeks ago but might have to change the oil again before the snow flies.:laugh: One of the things I got tired of doing last winter was dragging the extension cord out to the shed so I could work on the 524. With it running so good now it will see lots of use. I decided to run electrical service out to the shed so we can easily start the 524 this winter. Bring on the snow!


----------



## YSHSfan

Picked up my 2 honda GX390 engines, I still have to take them out of the pressure washers (pick them up complete).
While there the guy had another pressure washer with a B&S 7.5hp engine and I baught it too.
On my way back I looked at 2 Ariens ST1032 and bought them as well. They are very rough, but I figured If I can make one good one out of the 2 I think I'll be ok (in the worse case scenario I think that I can almost get my money back by selling the 2 tall chutes, and I still will have one running 10HP Tecumseh engine that runs and the rest of the parts).


----------



## RattlerGUNZ

Just changed oiled on my 621qze to royal purple 5w30.Still need to change the paddles and scarper bar on it.Orange Crusher is still sleeping.


----------



## skutflut

topher5150 said:


> still trying to figure out where that stupid spring goes



It goes from the giggly pin to the kanooten valve probably...:blush:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Working on the JD rider and just going through all the adjustments. Fueled up the Toro 1332 and the Troy 2410 just to hear them run. Now it's time to clean them up some. Pulled out the Ariens 832 with the blown engine and thinking of pulling the engine and swapping a working one off the Murray.


----------



## Zavie

Took out the Husqvarna for a bath and a start up. It started up so quick! I don't think I pulled the rope 3/4 of the way out and she fired right up. Don't tell my wife but I also cleaned out our smaller shed. Who knows, another snowblower could fit into it now. Moohahahahahah!


----------



## tuffnell

Told the snowblower; one more grass cutting and you and the mower will change places in the garage.


----------



## AL-

I'm thinking about using my snowblower . I had been thinking about fixing it ... weather is getting cooler now, but any sunny day is a nice day.


----------



## alleyyooper

Put the new tire on the right side today, did the one on the left yesterday.

 Al


----------



## Elt31987

Went into the garage and looked at her, and thought to myself "I cant wait to give this thing a whirl in a month or two


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Zavie said:


> Took out the Husqvarna for a bath and a start up. It started up so quick! I don't think I pulled the rope 3/4 of the way out and she fired right up. Don't tell my wife but I also cleaned out our smaller shed. Who knows, another snowblower could fit into it now. Moohahahahahah!


Or, maybe the place you'll be spending some time outs if you come home with one more. :excl::excl:
I've been warned. :blush:


----------



## YSHSfan

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or, maybe the place you'll be spending some time outs if you come home with one more. :excl::excl:
> I've been warned. :blush:


:funnypost: :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Kielbasa

I walked by her after the furnace man came. I looked at her and I said, "God I hope I don't have to use you this season..." :wavetowel2:


----------



## Zavie

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Or, maybe the place you'll be spending some time outs if you come home with one more. :excl::excl:
> I've been warned. :blush:


I'm in deep. Not only am I checking CL *a lot* for new snowblower listings, I put down another layer of flooring in the shed today. Did some further cleaning and arranging in the shed also, yikes!!!!


----------



## guilateen02

I fought a rust frozen axel wheel assembly. I lost. Ice Cream and movie I deserve it.


----------



## Vengenz

Took them out of storage and also put together a cargo carrier.


----------



## Shryp

Vengenz said:


> Took them out of storage and also put together a cargo carrier.


The feet on that ramp look upside down. Did you put it on upside down so you have an edge on the sides so it doesn't slip off?


----------



## YSHSfan

Installed the carburetors on my HS55 and HS724, installed the wheels and new tires on my HS55, lubed the friction disc sliding rod and installed the transmission lower pan, tried to adjust the skid shoes but they maxed out, removed the scraper bar on the HS55 found it to be bent along with the auger housing, I have to come up with a plan.


----------



## micah68kj

Gee... I actually thought about my blowers today. :blush:


----------



## PixMan

micah68kj said:


> Gee... I actually thought about my blowers today.


 Me too. As it was, I found myself in our local "country style" department/farm/hardware store who sells Cub Cadet and Husqvarna machines.

Approached a guy I've known for 30 years (used to work with him) and started talking about the Husqvarna's they had. He interrupted to say "let me get our snowblower guy." Of course because of the education I've gotten here it turned out I was giving their "expert" a lesson in features and benefits of the various models, adding in hints about sales techniques as I sell stuff (business to business) for a living for about 8 years now.

He didn't have anything better than my Platinum 30 so off I went...my wife was done selecting the new additions for her aquarium.


----------



## YSHSfan

Removed the 2 Honda GX390 and a B&S 7.25HP engines from the power washer carts that they were mounted on and separated them from their bad pumps.
I put a free sign on the 3 power washer carts and bad pumps and a non-running 3hp B&S engine and they were gone within an hour.

Removed the auger housing from my Honda HS724, I am going to clean it up (it is really greasy around the chute base area), I'll possibly touch it and I may install a UHMW liner on the impeller housing (I'll post pictures if I do it).

By the way what is a good lubricant to use on a Honda chute base and gear?


----------



## danlaxx1

I've bought a bunch of accessories for my Deluxe 28 that I purchased a few weeks ago. Today I finally got around to putting them on (heated hand grips and drift cutters). Nothing too crazy!


----------



## Normex

I thought I'd run this across since I see many YouTubes on adding hand warmers and removing the original handles, they all stipulate using a heat blower and a sharp knife to split them for removal.
When I had my bike shop 10 years ago I had to remove plenty of plastic or rubber handles and reinstall them in its original state. 
The trick? use a spray bottle filled with windshield washer with a flat screwdriver. First pry open the handle then spray the insides with WW
then just twist off. Easy as that and your handles are non injured to reinstall later if desired. 
Good Luck gang


----------



## BullFrog

Tried out the headlights on the new blower tonight. They actually work very well. I was impressed.


----------



## topher5150

Replaced the pull starter handle, no more wrapping the rope around my hand to start it, fired up the blower to try and scare the cat out of the garage. Not sure if it got out or not


----------



## CO Snow

I USED my snowblower. First snowfall - 6".


----------



## Kielbasa

I changed the belt. It has been on for four seasons since my repower. I think it could have gone at least another season, but since I had her cracked in half, I said lets just change it. I also think that it did stretch a little bit. I also did a little realigning of the skid shoes. Which I will recheck maybe today. It was getting a little later in the day yesterday and over the years I have learned not to rush things. So when things get a little annoying and they start to get a little rushed, I put everything down and walk a way for a little while and than come back.


----------



## YSHSfan

Got an electric start non-running Honda HS621, will see how it goes.......


----------



## wdb

I thought about my snowblower today. It will soon be time to rearrange the shed so that it sits front and center instead of tucked against the wall under a tarp.


----------



## YSHSfan

Bought another non-running HS621, I have 5 total (3 with electric start), hoping to get 4 good runners out of the 5.
:blowerhug:


----------



## topher5150

Tried buying a govner spring from amazon and it wouldn't let me untili had an order over $25, so I bought a carb.... still not enough so I wound up with two springs, and a carb. Oh well


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Threw the baby up on the deck. and gave THE BROTHERS a bath.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## Kielbasa

This afternoon was tractor body day. I took off the bottom panel and did the inspection followed by the cleaning and lubrication. Then I gave her what probably will be the last wax job before the snow arrives.


----------



## topher5150

Got the gov plate to behave, installed the new carb, and the stupid thing still leaks like the old one. Do I need to tear apart the new carb to make sure the float isn't jammed?


----------



## brassmonkey

Began my first blower carb rebuild starting with this mess earlier today....











Currently here with all surfaces and orifices soaked, scrubbed and blown out and choke actuator reassembled...











Float and new check valve waiting for installation. Need to pop by the local shop for a main jet gasket. Then run some new fuel line, add a filter, and give er a try. 

Hopefully she will be running much better soon!


----------



## alleyyooper

leaned about 8 inches of snow out of MIL's drive way. bottom 1" or 2" was slush and it was still pitching it 25 to 30 feet away. 
Happy with the 212CC Hemi. 

 Al


----------



## YSHSfan

Moved a few of my blowers arround trying to placed them in the order that they will get fixed.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Checked the gear oil in SR.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Kielbasa

I added a light...


----------



## micah68kj

I ran into my Toro 521 with my rototiller. No damage!


----------



## JnC

Stripped and primed the augers for the HS1132, all the paint work is done. I hope to change the HST fluid and overhaul the motor over the weekend before starting final assembly next week.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

micah68kj said:


> I ran into my Toro 521 with my rototiller. No damage!



:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## YSHSfan

Got some quotes for sandblasting and powder coating the auger housing, auger housing extension, augers, impeller, chute and chute deflector on one of my Yamahas YS828 and it is not looking too bad, so this weekend I'll be taking it apart and we'll see what happens. I will try to post before and after pics.


----------



## Kentster

hsblowersfan said:


> Got some quotes for sandblasting and powder coating the auger housing, auger housing extension, augers, impeller, chute and chute deflector on one of my Yamahas YS828 and it is not looking too bad, so this weekend I'll be taking it apart and we'll see what happens. I will try to post before and after pics.


Do you mind sharing the range you were quoted? I'm considering the same work on a couple of Honda HS70's.


----------



## YSHSfan

Kentster said:


> Do you mind sharing the range you were quoted? I'm considering the same work on a couple of Honda HS70's.


Quotes were from $100 to $300, I am planning to take them to the place that quoted me $100-$150 (this is just a rough estimate without them looking at it, just me explaining what it is). If everything works well I'll be sharing the information.


----------



## Kentster

hsblowersfan said:


> Quotes were from $100 to $300, I am planning to take them to the place that quoted me $100-$150 (this is just a rough estimate without them looking at it, just me explaining what it is). If everything works well I'll be sharing the information.


Thank you, the range you were quoted is in line with my expectations.


----------



## YSHSfan

Disassembled the auger on one of my Yamaha YS828W. Found some rust/rot areas that I was not expecting to find, so I will have to fix them before it goes to get sanblasted and powder coated. Also run into 2 frozen seized shear bolts, able to remove with a few heat and soak cycles. Found that both augers are frozen/seized to the shaft. attempted to remove one with penetrating fluid and light heat. unsuccesful. Tomorrow I'll possibly attempt electrolisis and see what happens.
Disassembled the auger housing of another Yamaha YS828W, this one is much better, although I found out that the housing sides are ground down about 1/2", I'm on the edge about fixing it or not. Also found that the augers are somewhat bent, I will try to straighten them. 
I think I am going to drill and thread holes on the impeller blades for the impeller kit before it goes to get powdercoated.


----------



## YSHSfan

Inspected the sides of the auger housing from my second YS828 and it is actually only ground about 1/4", so I will leave it alone. Straigten the auger side plates as needed and drilled holes for side mounted skids.
Straighten the bent augers as possible using heat (oxy/acc torch).
Straighten 2 of 3 slightly bent impeller blades, straighten 2 of 3 twisted impeller blades, drilled and threaded 6 holes for impeller kit installation.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Pulled the battery (yesterday) and brought it in to fill with fresh electrons. Reinstalled this morning, fired right up, out of the kiln shed and into the light. Gave 'er a quick wipe to knock off the big chunks of spider poo etc.










Speaking of light, also finally installed some Cree upgrade:










Waiting for dark for the money shot.










Clear already that this is a big improvement, we shall see.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Initial results promising, think this is gonna work.



















ccasion14:


----------



## Zavie

Looks great! Very powerful, should just take a minute or two to burn a hole your pickup truck.:biggrin:


----------



## bwdbrn1

Geez yeah, don't hold a magnifying glass up in front of that or you will melt metal with it.


----------



## Koenig041

That yanmar is hot! Nothing like snowblower envy.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

the light look good ronin
the plan was to get the new skids on my latest toro 521 and start it up but it's been raining since I got up this morning


----------



## YSHSfan

Removed the last sticker on one of my YS828 auger housing and dropped off the auger housing, auger housing extension, auger housing sides, chuter, deflector, impeller and augers to get sandblasted and powder coated (they said it would be towards the $150 since they have to sandblast all the corrosion of some areas). I should see them back in 7-10 days. I'll post before and after pictures then.
Drained the old fuel from the tank (to place the blower in service possition) and started replacing the tracks on one of my YS624s, I still have to tension them properly.


----------



## dbert

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Initial results promising, think this is gonna work.


This looks great.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Thanks guys. 

See the LED thread got closed...? Hmm anyhow just for reference once again the light is half of this set: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=sr_1_3&sr=8-3

Got some sun this morning; changed the air filter, checked oil/other fluids/belts, wiped everything clean/general underhood messing around. 

Lost the sun, came in to Other Things...


----------



## dbert

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> See the LED thread got closed...? Hmm anyhow just for reference once again the light is half of this set: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...=sr_1_3&sr=8-3


$20 shipped for two of them is unbelievable. I'm ordering a pair.
Edit: are these different than yours?
http://www.amazon.com/TMS%C2%AE-1260LM-CREE-Light-Off-road/dp/B00EA0ZB7I


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Same thing... look even closer than the ones pictured in my link actually, even though I took it from my "ordered" page. Mine are also plain like that, without the 'SHANREN' logo.

The bracket was a tad wide for the light and it's pretty solid, even after a squeeze in the vise it wanted to stay that way so I shoved some toothed lockwashers (M6) between the bracket and light on each of the four aiming bolts. Nice firm hold resulted, without having to torque 'em to bits.


----------



## Coby7

Started the Yamaha again today to make sure it still ran. No snow yet like last year. Very warm yesterday, today temperatures hovering at freezing. -1.1°C (+30°F) @TM.


----------



## Coby7

That light looks a lot like the one I installed on my Yamaha. I was very satisfied with it last winter. If anything it might be a tadd too bright where it tends to white out and sometimes killing contrast.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

too cold to go out and play with the snowblowers today. I have my sisters toro 3650 and the auger bearing and the rest of the machine isn't in the best of shape so I'm waiting on a call back so I can go look at a ccr 2000 so she has something to blow snow with until it warms up enough to take my ccr3000e motor off the 2450 frame and put her 3650 motor on it


----------



## MichiganBolensNut

Got a free Craftsman 8/26 running again. Still in very good shape and didn't deserve an early grave.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

The final step in preparing the Yanmarrrrr for winter was to investigate the auger gearbox. I noticed it seeping a bit of oil from the port auger shaft seal towards the end of last season and had added what I thought to be a fit replacement quantity based on what I could see of the inside of the box, didn't run it much after that. Saw no oil leaking when I pulled 'er out... wondered if she was down to the bottom of the seals or what. Needed to find out the true state of things and establish a baseline. 

Pulled the port auger to start, for clarity and space.










Very similar to my JDM Buddy's DeLorean in the arrangement of the auger drive shafts, aye. Bevel gears not a worm drive though.

Cleaned up and still no sign of drip... OK let's drain the oil. So I did. Into my calibrated pour jug, the full 800ml required.

Then I drained out a little more:










:icon_whistling: ... about what I had added... roughly an extra 700ml. 

Here's the problem... no 'fill to overflow' hole in the side of the box, just one in the top. Guess the bevel gears don't allow clearance, or... I dunno. This is what it is:










To say it's hard to see in there is an understatement, especially with no reference... 3/8' hole maybe, 14mm head plug.

The oil was mint so I poured my measured 800 ml back in. Then I made a dipstick.



















Calibrated so that when the proper amount is in it just hits the beginning of the 'grabbers' on the zip tie.










Now we'll know, at a glance. I have the seals and gaskets to do a more thorough repair but the evidence doesn't support it right now I think. And then probably the Whole thing, bearings and all... we shall see.

Added just a couple of shots more oil for good measure, buttered 'er up with grease and back together.










Dual roll pins, once again though essentially the same deal as the DeLorean. They just keep the auger from launching if a shear bolt blows.










Big one in first, then the inner, then the bolt. No inner washer on mine, just a welded in inner shaft sleeve with a flat end at the pins.










After carefully transporting my newly-crafted dipstick down to the Lair I set the position with some superglue.

Ready for what comes, I think.

Steady on// ccasion14:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Hoofed it up to the gas station tonight. to get some fresh new gas for SR. to drink. he is getting picky on what he drinks in his old age. but he is still 1 righteous DUDE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Loco-diablo

Hi Folks,
It's been a while since I've posted. I plan on being on the forum more now that the season is upon us! I dusted off my 2010 Ariens 921012 (deluxe 27) a couple of weeks ago. Put some gas in her and fired her up! She started on the first pull as usual!
I had a problem at the end of last season (March) with the trigger wheel lock, so I brought her in for service for the first time. I had done all the prior oil/spark plug changes myself up until then. While in the shop, they also put on a new friction disc and did a full service including compression test, rebuilt carb (249cc B&S), fresh oil and plug. I haven't really used her since the work was done.
Over the off season, I purchased a set of OEM drift cutters which I installed late spring. So I'm good to go! I'm just waiting for the first New England blizzard! Or not.... I'd rather no snow at all to be perfectly honest!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Today she got a new jacket.










Zippered front opening for easy removal, drawstring closure all around the bottom.

We're both very pleased. k:


----------



## HCBPH

Got both Big Bertha (10 HP Craftsman Hybrid) and the Orange Crush (8 HP Ariens) out of the shed last night, fired both up and gave them a quick once over. Got the gas can filled with non-alcohol fuel and added a couple of ounces of Seafoam to it. Parked on at the back of the garage to handle vehicle access from the alley and the other one in the shed to do out front.

Putting that other 10 HP onto the chassis I have came back from the forgotten past. Now I just need to go out and find that right pulley and bolt it down and that one would ready to go.

Got our first measurable snow yesterday with the possibility of more in the near future.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

used the baby on the deck and side walk. and THE BROTHERS are still RESTING IN PEACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YSHSfan

Drained the old fuel out of 4 of my Yamaha snowblowers, moved them inside my garage and placed them in service position for storage (what a great advantage having the auger housing extension fitted......!), it is going to rain hard today and tomorrow and I did not want them getting soaked.


----------



## dbert

Nice calibrated dipstick. You are something else. 
That cover is cool. I want to see more pics including the opening for the chute.
A roll pin inside a roll pin? Now I fear mine is going to fall off.
I got my LEDs today. They feel very hefty Still cant get over the price. They feel very hefty. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Arrrrr.  Been called a 'dipstick' many times, finally provided some inspiration... :signlol:




























Seems like a quality product and beats what I was doing before, which was a tarp over the main machine that left the whole augers and chute exposed.

Eventually garage...


----------



## dbert

Way cool. 
Mine may get kicked out of the prime garage space its been occupying someday. I'm worried now that the others in the family will realize I can now just simply turn the key and drive it to the back patio.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Make 'em realize you can also not turn the key and let them dig themselves outta the driveway. :icon_whistling:


----------



## YSHSfan

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Make 'em realize you can also not turn the key and let them dig themselves outta the driveway. :icon_whistling:


:funnypost::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Fired up the Toro and the Troy just to let them run for a while.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Fired up the Toro and the Troy just to let them run for a while.


Did you get much snow over there??????????????????


----------



## Kielbasa

I actually moved mine closer to the cellar door to get her ready to come outside and play. But I don't want to rush these things.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Yanmar -

The front zipper on your ``` is open 
Your chute is xp0sed ;-/


----------



## dbert

mobiledynamics said:


> Yanmar -
> 
> The front zipper on your ``` is open
> Your chute is xp0sed ;-/


doh!

I don't think this one will fit.
Delorean cover


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

mobiledynamics said:


> Yanmar -
> 
> The front zipper on your ``` is open
> Your chute is xp0sed ;-/


I have found that my equipment benefits from a little fresh air from time to time. :icon_whistling: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bob z

Looked at it and looked at the light snow falling, not enough yet!


----------



## Coby7

Well we got a good dumping and the Yamaha performed flawlessly.


----------



## topher5150

This could explain a lot of things


----------



## Geno

Took advantage of the so-so nice weather to figure out why my snow blower just started and abruptly died last week. I soon realized it wasn't getting 12V to ignition. Ended up being the battery wire came off the terminal on backside of ignition switch. I couldn't see as all were taped up in a mass of tape to keep snow away. Any way the Honda is up and growling like a mad dog once again. Wish all repairs were that simple in the sb world.


----------



## topher5150

Had a nice little chat with the small engine repair guy at the hardware store, I told him what was going on, and we came to the conclusion that the valves are in need of some readjustment. He said that if I strip it down that he'd do it for about $25. Now I just got to get it down there.


----------



## YSHSfan

Spoke to the powder coater about my YS828 auger parts, he said I'll see them on Saturday. We"ll see how they look. :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Did for, not to I guess... had to run to the city anyhow and batteries were on sale, nice Made in Japan Hitachis, so I got one for the Yanmar. 36 month/36k km warranty. Old one took a charge but somewhat reluctantly/unknown age and history so. I'll get a couple more miles out of it somewhere.

Topping off the new one with fresh electrons now, I'll throw it in in the morning if the rain quits.

Laid in an extra set of belts too (there's three), the ones on now look good but you never know, bettr'n figuring it out during a snowstorm. Yanmar used common off-the-shelf sizes ftw, available anywhere.


----------



## Opfoto

Took the red one out for a trial run in 50° weather today, started right up! I let it run to warm up and then adjusted the carb - low idle stalling, High speed idle seemed too high, Then checked oil level. Sprayed white lithium on the drive axels, auger, drive control lever, auger control lever. Will check starting and idle speeds again tomorrow. I am hoping I am good to go.


----------



## Dave C

Put the mower away and brought out both blowers for warmup and oil change. The old Craftsman fired up 2nd pull. Changed the oil, good to go.

The brand new Ariens refuses to start  Will need some troubleshooting I guess. Good thing it's not snowing.


----------



## Kielbasa

As much as I hate to say, we brought her out of the cellar and I put her in to the garage. I hope I didn't jinx us. :hope: I still have to get fuel.


----------



## nwcove

took the old repowered sno thro outside and fueled it up for the first time,put the switch to the on position, opened the gas shutoff, closed the choke and opened the throttle half way.....one pull and she was running !



ran it around the yard to make sure i would have no surprises , only issue was the belt engagement lever would not stay in the up position due to contacting a mount for the fuel tank...easy fix tho....just bent the handle down a bit by hand.
left the blower sit out till dark to try my *******/no stator lighting system, it seems to work well,the tree line is about 80 feet away, just not sure how the lights will hold up in real world conditions.



lights are a bit blinding, but i can aim them down , or run them in the dimmer setting. all and all , im happy with it so far..... now bring on the snow.


----------



## YSHSfan

Added another Yamaha YS624 to my "collection". Remove 2 severely rusted/seized augers from the auger shaft on one of my Yamaha YS828. I use an oxi/accet torch to heat them up real well and cooled the off with cold water. I heated them in 4 areas 180 degrees apart from each other. Took 2 heat/cool cycles on each auger to separate, but once they brokè loose and I was able to spin them a full turn, they came out without giving too much fight.


----------



## scrappy

Moved the '67 Ariens to the rear of dad's garage, SO he get the mower out to cut the grass...

He called me said "hey a job for you when you visit at Christmas.. Drain the gas out of the mower Again"..

WTF is with the temps?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

dbert's big blower video post in the JDM room led me to wander out for some fresh air :icon_whistling: , and discover a threaded hole...











I'll post more pics etc. in the R's Y thread or something... more to come.

Wanted to get outside for a few minutes this afternoon anyhow, been sneezing sawdust clouds...


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I should have been home doing some work on my snowblowers but it was nice enough that I called my buddy up and we rode about 180 miles today, he on his Kawasaki zx14 and me on the mighty ST1300


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

60* out and I needed some fresh air and screwin' around time... provided some electrons to the previously pictured new rear light:










Money shot at nightfall, please standby// ccasion14:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

As promised:



















Let it Snow.


----------



## Kielbasa

I filled her up with 93 octane fuel with additive, moved the throttle over to about 1/3, turned the knob over to choke, gave her 3 pushes on the primer and... I noticed I forgot to turn the fuel shut off back on. DUPA... Gave her one pull and she sputtered. Gave her another pull and she turned right over. I ran her for about 10 minutes again, starting around 1/3 throttle and I moved her up to about 3/4 throttle.

So... as much as I hate to say it, I think I just might be ready for the up and coming winter season.


----------



## Coby7

I cut the EOD twice of heavy slush and ice pellets pushed in by the plow truck, before it freezes hard. It was like snowblowing sand and almost the same colour. What a mess... Wish it would snow or get off the pot. These mixed precipitations are [email protected]±0°C.


----------



## Coby7

Really coming down hard now, Yamaha is going to get a work-out


----------



## YSHSfan

Picked up my Yamaha YS828 auger parts.

Here is the before and after k:


----------



## nwcove

Coby7 said:


> Really coming down hard now, Yamaha is going to get a work-out


geez....im "kinda" envious.....rain and near hurricane force wind here.....


----------



## nwcove

hsblowersfan said:


> Picked up my Yamaha YS828 auger parts.
> 
> Here is the before and after k:


wow!.....i would cringe to hear gravel being ejected from that project ! it does look better than new !


----------



## brickcity

nwcove said:


> geez....im "kinda" envious.....rain and near hurricane force wind here.....


not me. happy with el nino warm spell.
I did start my blower and she sounds good to go


----------



## Coby7

What a difference a day makes. Here's a picture of one of my security cameras.


----------



## Coby7

hsblowersfan said:


> Picked up my Yamaha YS828 auger parts.
> 
> Here is the before and after k:


Did you sand blast all the parts?

You should get a Yamaha blue crazy carpet and line your chute!!!


----------



## YSHSfan

Coby7 said:


> Did you sand blast all the parts?
> 
> You should a Yamaha blue crazy carpet and line your chute!!!


The powder coating place sandblasted them.
I'm thinking about a liner in the chute but I am not sure yet.
I think I'll be doing more than one "rebuild" on some of my Yamahas, so eventually I may end up inserting a liner on one or more of them.


----------



## Coby7

That must have cost a small fortune....


----------



## YSHSfan

$150. But they said the quote was too low, so next one may run $200-$215 for sandblasting and powder coating. If only powder coating they said will be $125-150.


----------



## Kielbasa

I'll drink to that... :icon-cheers: 



brickcity said:


> not me. happy with el nino warm spell.
> I did start my blower and she sounds good to go


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I ordered waterproof boxes, switches and connectors in anticipation of a 1030 new blower. would love to restore it and add lights and hand warmers to it and have a HD daily driver.
The parts I ordered are to rectify the output from my Troy and Toro and mount an 18W LED flood to each.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Those powder coated parts look great. 

New headlight switch... was some problems with the previously installed standard toggle due to clearance/danger of short/mounting hole issues. Found something that fits just right and even has a blue led to let me know they're on. Just in case I can't tell...

Didn't get a pic but I'll Yanmarrrrr led thread update as promised in the next few.


----------



## CO Snow

I used my snowblower to clean up after a 17" snowfall.


----------



## YSHSfan

This is the one that may get the powder coat treatment next.


----------



## YSHSfan

Started assembling the auger housing of my powdercoated YS828, waiting on some bearings, scraper bar, heavy duty Honda skid shoes and a few more small parts.


----------



## YSHSfan

*chute and plastic sleeve lube.....?*

What would be the best lubricant that I could use to lube the chute turning part on my Yamaha YS828 as I reassemble it? 
It has a plastic ring in between the chute base and chute to keep it from freezen together (just like a Honda has).
I have seen a lot of hondas with a very bad greasy mess in that area and I would like to avoid it.
Any suggestions....?


----------



## Bolens93

These finally arrived today

2 x Red DC12V 9W Eagle Eye LED Daytime Running DRL Backup Light Car Auto Lamp | eBay

I will be installing them (rear facing) in the ends of my grips.
Now just waiting for my 1/16" sheet of polyethylene to arrive, which I will be using to line the chute, in what I believe will rid me of any future clogging....if Yamaha does it , it must work


----------



## Bolens93

hsblowersfan said:


> What would be the best lubricant that I could use to lube the chute turning part on my Yamaha YS828 as I reassemble it?
> It has a plastic ring in between the chute base and chute to keep it from freezen together (just like a Honda has).
> I have seen a lot of hondas with a very bad greasy mess in that area and I would like to avoid it.
> Any suggestions....?


Could very well be what not to use but I would use a 'sticky' synthetic or silicon based.....only because I have it in the shop


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Moved the Snapper into the work shop to do some minor repairs and find out why the drive is so weak.


----------



## Bolens93

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Moved the Snapper into the work shop to do some minor repairs and find out why the drive is so weak.


What were your findings? Friction wheel?


----------



## Bolens93

You know the saying....If you go looking for trouble you'll find it. Well my thrower is 23 years young this month. It's embarrassing to say but in that time, though I have greased the auger regularly I have only change the oil maybe 6 times and cleaned/gapped the original plug once (I'm in Berkshire,MA so it gets used plenty)....and it has been running flawlessly in all that time. With that said, after having installed LED lights, (with the help from this forum) I thought it time to remove all guards and shields and see what shape my ol' girl was in. I'm glad I did and I think she will love me long time for doing so. I ordered the belts, friction wheel, runners, chute shims/hold-downs, all necessary stainless hardware, and a broach so I can make my own (stainless) scraper bar. What I was able to accomplish today was disassemble everything (scraper bar bolts had to be ground off, ugh), new plug and engine/gear oil change, lubed axle/chains/shafts with Klotz and a lil touch-up prime n' paint. With all my neglect I am so impressed with my rig and it is so sad Bolens no long exists.


----------



## YSHSfan

Disassembled the auger gearbox on one of my Yamaha YS828 for oil seals replacement (I'm still waiting for the seals, but it will give me time to give the shafts and the gearbox housing a good clean up ).

Spoke to the powder coating place about sandblasting and powdercoating the following:

Yamaha (#2) YS828: 
*auger housing *auger housing extension *auger housing sides *impeller * augers *chute * chute deflector.
Honda HS724:
*auger housing *impeller * augers * chute *chute deflector.
Ariens ST1032:
*2 tall chutes and deflectors
Ariens ST828
*tall chute and deflector

I should hear from them tomorrow with a quote.

By the way what is the best Ariens color match (non-Ariens brand)?
I've read of Chevy orange as the closest. Is there only one or more than one chevy orange type? If more than one what number is the closest match color code?

I know on Ford blue there are 3 tones (I opted for the mid tone for my Yamaha YS828 powder coating which looks really nice k.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

THE BROTHERS are sitting there looking purdy as a picture.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## Bror Jace

Wow, so much activity! It's warm in the northeast ... been running outside ... at times in shorts and a T-shirt. No snow in sight. 

I did take my Ariens out and add an ounce of this to the oil sump then fired it up for a few minutes:

LIQUI MOLY - Motor Oils, Additives, Car Care - Products - MoS2 Anti-Friction Engine Treatment

*Yanmar*, your machine with the LEDs looks awesome. Too bad all that light will melt the snow before your blower gets a chance to eat it. 

Seriously, let us know how that intense light works for you during a snowstorm. You might find the glare off the snow flakes a bit much to deal with.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Took advantage of the 50* day and did some work on the HS622. One of the axel seals was leaking so I drained the transmission oil, stood it up on the auger housing, removed both tracks, and replaced both seals.

When I put it all back together I set the angle of the track system for use on gravel and rough ground, then put fresh oil in the engine.

Now all I need is some snow.


----------



## YSHSfan

Installed the Commercial Honda side skids on my Yamaha YS828, they look like belong to it. k:


----------



## Geno

hsblowerfan.. get another opinion but I think it is chevy orange 'engine' paint not the regular. Not quite the sheen but very close in color. Do get other responds as I can't recall for sure.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Bror Jace said:


> *Yanmar*, your machine with the LEDs looks awesome. Too bad all that light will melt the snow before your blower gets a chance to eat it.
> 
> Seriously, let us know how that intense light works for you during a snowstorm. You might find the glare off the snow flakes a bit much to deal with.


Thanks and will do... can always wear sunglasses... 

Now wearing 2-stroke cologne, was out earlier running the weed chopper dry; deciding whether to do likewise for the leaf blower or keep it on standby for light dustings, after seeing t'otter thread... hmm.

Came in after that and made some sawdust, noon pause.


----------



## YSHSfan

Geno said:


> hsblowerfan.. get another opinion but I think it is chevy orange 'engine' paint not the regular. Not quite the sheen but very close in color. Do get other responds as I can't recall for sure.


Thanks Geno, I have a separate thread on this subject, and looks like _*Valspar 4432-03 Allis Chalmers Orange *_is the closest match followed by_* Dupli-Color DE1620 Ceramic Chevrolet Orange Engine Paint.* _


----------



## Kielbasa

Those look like they will last a while. 

Some one asked me maybe about year ago when the skid shoes on my machine were changed. My dad had a guy at Pratt And Whitney rebuild ours out of Titanium back in November of 1980. They are still on her as of today, 35 years later. In fact I just checked them about a month ago and did a little realigning. 



hsblowersfan said:


> Installed the Commercial Honda side skids on my Yamaha YS828, they look like belong to it. k:


----------



## mobiledynamics

Nice HS. Were those drilled out and was the spacing on the Old Blue bucket the same as Big Reds.


----------



## E350

Ordered two OEM Ariens belts and one OEM Ariens friction disc and some Ariens L3 auger gear lube for the ST1032 on ebay. Can't wait to see how it performs as it was designed. So, far pretty impressive performance in its current worn state. Can't wait to see if it will back up on its own without being pulled. 

Also ordered an 2" x 4.25" #11 fixed shade Alloweld arc welding lens from Phillips-Safety.com since they are running a 25% discount off through Christmas.


----------



## YSHSfan

mobiledynamics said:


> Nice HS. Were those drilled out and was the spacing on the Old Blue bucket the same as Big Reds.


No, the Yamaha did not have any auger housing side skids mounting holes drilled from the factory (as far as I know all YS828, YS624 and YS240/Ricky had only rear mounted skids)
The previous owner had drilled some holes and mounted plastic skids (I did not like them), the holes were not centered nor simetrical, so I welded them closed.
After I drilled the new holes to the honda skids spec before I sent the housing to get powder coated.


----------



## YSHSfan

Started to prepare the sides of my #2 YS828 to send out for sandblasting and powder coating, but it has more rust/rot that I expected, so I will have to perform "surgery" before sending them out. :blush:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Ouch, that housing has had a hard life.


----------



## YSHSfan

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Ouch, that housing has had a hard life.


Did not seem as bad as it really is, but I should be able to take care of it


----------



## Dragonsm

Last Sunday I moved mine out of the way so I could get back to my pressure washer and installed a new Cat Pump on that (mated to Honda GX engine)

After that was completed, I gave my Simplicity a good hard look and thought about doing the Clarence Impeller mod....

I have the belting to do it, however, I just wasn't ready to tackle that project on Sunday....the warm weather has me anxious to try out the new pump....that, and I believe my father is getting me new drill bits for xmas....what a better way to break in an xmas gift than a snowblower mod!

Merry Christmas All!

Steve


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Dragonsm said:


> Last Sunday I moved mine out of the way so I could get back to my pressure washer and installed a new Cat Pump on that (mated to Honda GX engine)
> 
> After that was completed, I gave my Simplicity a good hard look and thought about doing the Clarence Impeller mod....
> 
> I have the belting to do it, however, I just wasn't ready to tackle that project on Sunday....the warm weather has me anxious to try out the new pump....that, and I believe my father is getting me new drill bits for xmas....what a better way to break in an xmas gift than a snowblower mod!
> 
> Merry Christmas All!
> 
> Steve


I was thinking about a clarence kit for my latest toro 521, guess i'll look on ebay later to see what I can find


----------



## 69ariens

I installed the gear box that I rebuilt a few weeks ago on the haban snowblower. Then I hooked the haban up to power king. Started the old girl up, pulled the pto switch and bam. After 30 yrs or so she's running. Still have some kinks to fix but it's working. It's a great feeling to get this set up running again . Can't wait to try it out in snow again. The last time I used it to blow snow was in the mid 80's when the bearings blew out in the gear box.​


----------



## sciphi

Narrowed down a gas leak in the carb bowl, shot rust converter into the chute and impeller area, and parked it.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Replaced the shear pins with shinny new ones. Didn't need them, just wanted something to do.


----------



## CarlB

Nothing


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's not even six AM yet, I haven't done anything but stumble to the coffee pot, take the garbage out and plop down at the computer. :images:


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Stumbled into the wrong thread too but hey... that's still not too bad for predawn Saturday morning after Christmas.   

I fondled mine a couple of times, and pondered chute light placement and tracking arrangements. Couple of Ideas brewing...


----------



## JnC

Doing a quick rebuild on a Honda HS. I thought all it needed was a quick lick of paint but the more I got into disassembly the more I didnt like the condition of the reduction gear box. 

All four bearings on the drive shift were seized, one core actually popped right out of the bearing and was spinning on the shaft. Long story short at the moment I have the whole machine ripped apart for a complete recondition/rebuilt. 

Reduction gear box had all three of its bearing seized as well. Once all bearings were delivered and I went to put the gear case back together it turns out on of the collar bushing was torn *sigh*

I wanted to permanently fix that bushing issue as its a perishable item and I didnt want to run into this issue again. Idea was to replace it with a needle roller bearing, being that everything is metric the smallest one I could find was 16mm in diameter and the current hole is 14mm in diameter. The core needed to be 12mm, non the less I enlarged the hole to take the bearing and now its a waiting game to see when the bearing shows up.


----------



## topher5150

Dropped mine off about a week or so ago to get some valve work done. Had a dream that I got it back and I was running like a champ.


----------



## bwdbrn1

We got maybe 2 to 3" of snow overnight here in Rock Island, IL after sleet and freezing rain yesterday. I got the Powerlite out and after it got warmed up I cleared the driveway. I've always been amazed at how well this little 3HP single stage does. At one point I noticed that I was actually throwing the snow up over the 6' fence


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Woke up the whole HOOD here in the paradise city. when I had to raise "SR" up from the DEAD. he was screaming for vengeance as he laid waste to anything and everything that dared to stand in his way. you could hear his primal scream for blocks around. born onto this earth 41 years ago. he is and always will be 1 righteous DUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## foggysail

JnC said:


> Doing a quick rebuild on a Honda HS. I thought all it needed was a quick lick of paint but the more I got into disassembly the more I didnt like the condition of the reduction gear box.
> 
> All four bearings on the drive shift were seized, one core actually popped right out of the bearing and was spinning on the shaft. Long story short at the moment I have the whole machine ripped apart for a complete recondition/rebuilt.
> 
> Reduction gear box had all three of its bearing seized as well. Once all bearings were delivered and I went to put the gear case back together it turns out on of the collar bushing was torn *sigh*
> 
> I wanted to permanently fix that bushing issue as its a perishable item and I didnt want to run into this issue again. Idea was to replace it with a needle roller bearing, being that everything is metric the smallest one I could find was 16mm in diameter and the current hole is 14mm in diameter. The core needed to be 12mm, non the less I enlarged the hole to take the bearing and now its a waiting game to see when the bearing shows up.


Would oilite bearings work for you? Numerous selection on Ebay. I have used them in numerous applications and they work well


----------



## foggysail

sciphi said:


> Narrowed down a gas leak in the carb bowl, shot rust converter into the chute and impeller area, and parked it.


Just replaced the carburetor on my 30 years old Bolens that is powered with a 10 hp Tecumseh engine. Purchased it on Ebay for $15 and chucked the old one into the trash. Just not worth taking it apart and trying to clean it. Now my old engine runs like a champ


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo

well so far this week, I cleaned carbs on 3 machines (Gilson, Ariens, Snowbird), cleaned tank/fuel line/replaced filter and replaced rotted gas cap on 55012, put electronic ignition Nova II on a '64 Ariens, and had clutch handle welded for Gilson 55012

holy smokes !! and I'm not done yet.


----------



## micah68kj

I finally decidedto get them out to see if they would start and run. There seems to be a remote possiblility of some snowfall in the future. Anyway... Got out the old Toro 521. Turned the gas valve on and after a short wait I pulled the rope.Fired off first pull and stayed running. Moved forward and backward and the blower engages. All good. Ariens Sno Tek 724 was next. Nothing... Pulled plug and checked fire. Beautiful bright blue spark. Started up on carb/choke cleaner. Added some fresh, treated gas and let it sit for a while. Finally got it running and let it sit and run for a while and checked operation. All good. Noisy controls when engaging auger/impeller. Did it last year too. Nature of the beast. Had to air up its tires too. Next came Ariens 522ss. Started right up on first pull after being stored from last season. No new gas or anything. I treated the gas with Startron and Seafoam. All good. Hopefully they'll be ready if we do get any snow. Note those cool homemade HDPE skids. (seems I started them all back in July. Had forgotten I'd done that)


----------



## 1894

Like micah68kj I figured that we may see some snow this year.
Was not sure if I changed the oil last spring or not :icon_whistling: Did all the other spring stuff in April.
Filled gas , ran it enough to warm up good , changed oil and put it back in the garage. Still grass on the ground this afternoon.


----------



## Terrance

I am going to fill it to the top with gas and take off down the road/sidewalk.........


----------



## topher5150

Still can't keep it running, I convinced the wife to let me work on the engine in the basement


----------



## mobiledynamics

Woke up this morning and thinking about draining the tanks in both snowblowers. With no snow in sight, maybe this will change the tides


----------



## micah68kj

topher5150 said:


> Still can't keep it running, I convinced the wife to let me work on the engine in the basement


Please be extremely careful. That can go bad pretty quickly.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

mobiledynamics said:


> Woke up this morning and thinking about draining the tanks in both snowblowers. With no snow in sight, maybe this will change the tides


mother nature is doing all the snow blowing around here, its getting awful windy


----------



## Kielbasa

My question, did you finally figure out if you did end up changing the oil last spring? :icon_scratch: Was the oil that you drained clean or a bit on the dirty side? 



1894 said:


> Like micah68kj I figured that we may see some snow this year.
> Was not sure if I changed the oil last spring or not :icon_whistling: Did all the other spring stuff in April.
> Filled gas , ran it enough to warm up good , changed oil and put it back in the garage. Still grass on the ground this afternoon.


----------



## topher5150

micah68kj said:


> Please be extremely careful. That can go bad pretty quickly.


Will do, I already got that planned out


----------



## 1894

Kielbasa said:


> My question, did you finally figure out if you did end up changing the oil last spring? :icon_scratch: Was the oil that you drained clean or a bit on the dirty side?


 Was not too dirty , I changed it @ 5 hrs. with dino, used it in a lot of snow for another 12 - 15 hrs. , changed to mobil 1 5-30 late last year. It was a little dirty from leaving the dino in too long , but only had 2-3 hours on it so I left it in for the summer. 
So yes, it all came back to me :icon_whistling:


----------



## 1894

Broke and changed my first ever shear bolt today :icon_whistling:


----------



## Memster1

Have not seen anything close to enough snow to fire up my Ariens Deluxe 30 yet, and since I had not had anytime to do an oil change this season and not doing it in the spring like I wanted, Saturday was the perfect day to do it (50 degrees and dry). Fired right up to warm the oil, quick drain, and a refill. Quick 15 min job. Now to really get on the LED flood light mod.....


----------



## LET-UT

I'll be installing my new snowblower skids from snowblowerskids.com on my new Ariens Deluxe 28. I ordered them last week, thereby assuring that no snow will fall in Utah for the rest of the season. They were delivered very quickly, look great, and I'm really quite excited to get them mounted. Per the site's suggestion, I also purchased the metal spacers. Woot!


----------



## boraz

did the led lights (2x10w) conversion from the closed thread, love it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Memster1 said:


> Have not seen anything close to enough snow to fire up my Ariens Deluxe 30 yet, and since I had not had anytime to do an oil change this season and not doing it in the spring like I wanted, Saturday was the perfect day to do it (50 degrees and dry). Fired right up to warm the oil, quick drain, and a refill. Quick 15 min job. Now to really get on the LED flood light mod.....


hello memster, welcome to *SBF!!*


----------



## Kielbasa

I said hello to mine when I went in to the garage to get a can of WD-40.


----------



## tuffnell

Decided to day was the day to fire the Bolens (MTD) blower up. Poured a small amount of 91 octane in the tank, primed it, choked it and on the second pull it ran. Let it run until it was out of gas (10min). Wanted to make sure it would run when I need it.
Has been in storage since last April, usually by this time I've got a few hours logged blowing snow. A totally different year, very little snow in our area.


----------



## topher5150

Got the engine sitting in the basement, going to start tearing into it tonight


----------



## VentoGT

Looked at it in the garage as I got ready for more rain in New England


----------



## 1894

Blew back the edges of the road this morning from where the plow guy left the banks. Calling for 39* today and 38* tomorrow with freezing rain. Snow and cold for Sunday. No way his pick up could move them back after the get soft and freeze hard.


----------



## Ariens-777

DIY impeller kit today. Installed a Predator Hemi 212 and XTRAC tires the other day. '78 Ariens 8/24.


----------



## Dpach

Got to try out the LED lights I added this summer. What a difference.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

That looks great... maybe I missed it, but what light(s) did you go with?

Walked past mine and fondled the chute, warm enough to play with some ideas but the other fish on the fire require full attention atm.

Blessing really, if the snow picks a year to stay away then this would be a good one.


----------



## Dpach

Yanmar Ronin said:


> That looks great... maybe I missed it, but what light(s) did you go with?


I went with 2 Cree 9-watt flood LED's, bridge rectifier, 2 capacitors and ran both the factory light and the LEDs through a single pole double throw (on/off/on) switch.


----------



## sciphi

Fired it up for 5 minutes to ward off the snow for another day. Started on the first pull after sitting for about a month.


----------



## mobiledynamics

mobiledynamics said:


> Woke up this morning and thinking about draining the tanks in both snowblowers. With no snow in sight, maybe this will change the tides


Grabbed th storage covers up, put them ontop of the snowblowers, rolled them to the corner of the garage. Who knows, maybe mother nature might want to spite me now.


----------



## topher5150

Got it in the house swapped the lifters around, got a new bolt on the gov arm, now it stops over revving, but it still runs for about ten seconds and peters out, also noticed that with the kill switch disconnected it will still start, and I toasted the gear on the starter. So tomorrow I'm going to hit up the lawn mower places see what they have for used engines.


----------



## Koenig041

Finally got around to changing the oil and gas in the Toro and Troybilt. Waited until I heard a definite, maybe, for significant accumulation. 

Now it definitely won't snow because I am ready for it.


----------



## Bolens93

Had to bare bad news, so first I caressed her, played with her governor for a moment to get her where I needed her to be, then broke the news I couldn't take her out this weekend because Jonas wasn't coming.


----------



## dr bob

Been tinkering with DIY skids/shoes after wearing the original pieces down pretty far. On version 2, 7" long and 3/4" thick. Then noticed the scraper has taken some serious wear (due undoubtedly to the worn skids/shoes...) so got a couple of those coming by slow sled.

Headscratched some on skid/shoe alternatives. I'm thinking it really needs some narrow steel wheels right in front of the scraper at the ends where the auger doesn't go to all the way to the housing. Maybe I'll fab something tht will fit under the end bolts for the scraper and two bolts that hold the skids, and fit a couple small ~2" x 1/4" thick wheels there and see what it does for me. Not due for more snow for a wek or so, so have time to play.


----------



## tuffnell

Checked the skids and sent the scraper bar clearance.


----------



## JnC

I am working on a HS624T at the moment, initially I was just going to fix the auger transmission (broken drive shaft), clean up the augers and put it back together but now the planes have changed. While I wait for the parts to come in I'll be disassembling the whole blower today, scuffing the auger housing, painting it along with the chute, servicing the HST, the motor, adjusting the cables etc etc. Shooting to have everything done in the week, lets see


----------



## Koenig041

Working on a Toro 826, 38150. Engine not starting, cleaned carb, new plug, no dice. CL B&S 8hp same vintage. Clean, running. Go to do the swap, motors not exactly the same. Oil sump is wider on the new motor than oem motor. Mount holes don't line up because of the larger sump well. Grind off excess bolt holding the pulley. Still won't line up on holes. Drill new holes. Put new auger and drive belts on. 

Had to go and get dressed for Father Daughter dance. Will try to finish in the morning.


----------



## Ariens-777

Installed an oversized exhaust valve in a Tecumseh HMSK100. Lapped the valves and set the valve clearances.


----------



## IBME

Out with the old and in with the new Mobil 1. I was surprised that the original oil was as dirty as it was after the first 5 hours of use.


----------



## Kielbasa

After some help and advice from a couple of friends on our site, I adjusted the friction disc on my machine. I was getting some slipping in first gear where the machine was struggling to move forward. But only in first gear. 

When I went trouble shoot the problem, I took the bottom cover off and with the machine not running I took the machine and put it in first gear. I went down below to see how much pressure there was on the disc when it was touching the drive plate. I could turn the disc pretty easily.

So I took the machine out of gear and I loosened up the gear shift bar and I turned the upper portion of the bar counter clock wise one full turn. Basically what I did was make the bar about 1/8" (+ -) longer where it would make the friction disc touch the drive plate with a little more pressure. When I went down to check the pressure on the plate again, the pressure was just about where I could turn the wheel with a fair amount of strength. So I left it there. I tightened up the nut on the gear shift bar. 

I started the machine and I put her in first gear. I led her around the driveway and than I tried to hold the machine back. No way could I. I think the adjustment made an improvement with making the machine stronger. But I won't find out until the next time I use the machine.

A slight negative: I did notice that it did speed up first gear a little bit. I do not think that I am going to be a fan of the machine moving any faster. I have been used to the speed of my machine for how long now, to where I like the way it handles the snow. When I tried all the gears, they all seemed to be a bit faster. Not overly faster, but enough to where I notice the difference. What I did notice was that 4th gear really grabbed when I let out the clutch.


----------



## rosco61

Added a battery tender tail to the onboard battery on my new HSS1332 Blower. 
Green light on the Battery Tender JR. Just no snow


----------



## Bob z

Looked at it wondering if it was going to get used anymore this winter. Ground is bare.


----------



## topher5150

finally figured out that the screw clamping the gov was stripped, so got that fixed up had some one help me get it running again. Threw the engine back on last weekend blew the drive way Tuesday night, and again last night after the snow plow man came through three times.


----------



## nwcove

put new paddles on the toro ccr 6053.......paddles cost me more than the blower did !! ( $111.73!!..bought the blower last summer for $100 and used it all winter , so i feel it paid for itself and deserves new paddles....or thats what what i told the ms anyway) anyhow, i did either read a post here, or saw a utube vid saying that there is one bolt on each paddle that would be a pita to re-install. i discovered why on the first paddle, and in handyman fashion, used the tried , tested and proven method of using duct tape to hold the nut in a wrench! got it threaded on the second try....piece of cake ! well...not so much....i used the box end of the wrench.....once i realized that now i could not remove the wrench because there was not enough clearance, i had a chuckle at myself , took the bolt back out, and switched the duct tape to the open end of the wrench. the machine should perform much better, the new paddles are 3/4" longer than the worn out ones.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

we got a little snow the other day but I was too sick to go out and do anything about it but my neighbor must have figured something was wrong cause my van had not moved either so she shoveled the 1/2 inch of snow we had. today I've just been dreaming about using one of my snowblower


----------



## RedOctobyr

Bob z said:


> Looked at it wondering if it was going to get used anymore this winter. Ground is bare.


Yeah. I ran the carb bowl dry the other day, in case I don't need to use it again. I should take my driveway markers down, it doesn't look like they'll be needed soon. 

A storm is coming up the coast, but will apparently just brush Cape Cod, not reaching me. And it is supposed to be around 60-70 for a few days next week.


----------



## topher5150

I thought I had the shoes adjusted to the right height, but it looks like the auger on the right has been scraping the concrete.


----------



## Quickrick

Actually not today but Saturday I put its first new belts on as well as used your suggestion to set the scraper with a cardboard gauge.

All is well and I'm thinking that it may be safe to change the oil and put it away for the winter (I may hold off on this for a few more week however).

Ariens told me there is no Autoturn kit to fit my 2006 8524 DLE(924118) :-(

QR


----------



## The_Geologist

Moved the Toro CCR out of the way to get to the workbench in the garage today...hasn't been used in about a month and a half.

I did fire up the Ariens a couple weeks ago when it was colder to do a final cold-weather tune on the carb. That's been about it since January.

No recent snow to speak of here, except in the mountains (where we really need it!).


----------



## nwcove

Put the belt cover back on the ariens, checked the oil and kicked the tires. As soon as the snow lets up, it will be put to good use.


----------



## topher5150

had a dream some one gave some weird rotary small engine and I was trying to figure out a way to mount it to my snow blower


----------



## Kielbasa

I drained my oil and gas about a week plus ago. I have a few things to do to it before I put her away in the cellar. I have just had other yard chores to do.


----------



## PixMan

topher5150 said:


> had a dream some one gave some weird rotary small engine and I was trying to figure out a way to mount it to my snow blower


That's not a dream. It's a nightmare. Learn the difference, know it.


----------



## topher5150

PixMan said:


> That's not a dream. It's a nightmare. Learn the difference, know it.


or I could take it as someone giving me a bad ass engine


----------



## YSHSfan

Picked up the ST1236 "frozen/seized" augers and shaft from the Machine Shop, he was able to remove one auger, but gave up on the other one as he said that things were starting to bend and not move at all (the good thing is that since he could not remove both sides he didn't charge me anything). 
So now it will be round #2 for me to try to separate the seized auger.
Since I got plenty of time until the next snowblowing season, this will not be my priority but I will report if there is progress made on it.


----------



## micah68kj

Started them up and ran them for a few minutes and shoved them back in the shed. They all started first pull. I'm happy.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy

*Ordered parts to replace -*

1). Bought 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" and 1" Carriage Bolt for 3 snowblowers - plan to replace all rusting/rusted bolts with stainless steel version. Also picked up several SS Tap Bolts.

2). Replaced a 22" Shave plate on the 22" Craftman thrower.

3). Ordered new shear bolts, impeller pins to replace rusting/bent ones.

4). Picked up naval jelly to remove rust from auger/impeller.

5). Borrowed an Oil Extractor to remove the old gas.

Going to hope for no rain for the next 2 weeks so I can do all of this work.

-


----------



## sscotsman

Today I drained the gas out of my 1971 Ariens..it had about 3/4 of a gallon in it, and was used only one time last winter! The gas was transferred to the 1964 Wheel Horse tractor, and we did some mowing.

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan

Took a look at the gearbox (2 speed forward and reverse) of my 1960 Ariens 10M. Might be very hard to fix or not fixable at all :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## guyl

I sourced on kijiji an old White (MTD) 10 hp snowblower for my Craftsman gear to friction drive transmission conversion project. The transmission box on it is about 1/4 inch narrower than on the Craftsman. I told the seller I wasn't interested in the old engine and he will be removing it before I pick it up, for $50.


----------



## flash_os

Scrubbed rust and Lubricated all over, undercoated with Rust Check (Canadian undercoated Aerosol).
Drain fuel (ran until engine stall), Removed spark plug, injected 30ml of 5W30 Toyota genuine oil, yanked cord several time.
Rest in piece my first SB till this winter.


----------



## bwdbrn1

I went out to the garage and patted the new to me 36 year old Toro 1132 on the gas tank, said a couple of kind words to it, turned the hey to on and pulled the rope. She fired up on the first pull. Dang, I like this old gal more and more every time I touch her.


----------



## sscotsman

topher,
I gave your post its own thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/94161-engine-flooding.html

Scot


----------



## topher5150

You can do that?


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Bolted on the scraper bar to the JD524 and adjusted the skid shoes. Also pulled off the carb again and rebuilt it again. Got it right this time, the float needle was not set up right. Now it doesn't leak gas. These little 5 HP tech's are interesting. Require more priming and I have to start it on 2/4 choke then can turn the choke off. It's a little snow to get up to full speed but it does and when it's there, it runs fine. Ready now to take this machine back to the building it belongs with. 

Also worked on the JD826. Having issues getting the carb and governor tuned right. Engine is surging. Going to take the old carb (that is clean and rebuilt) off and put on a new one. typical fussy Tecumseh 8hp engine. 

Hope to finish it up tomorrow then I can take both machines out to their respective buildings. 

Next after that will be to tune up 1 of 3 Ariens ST1032's. New friction disc, new plug, new belts, mild carb clean/rebuild, adjust shoes and scraper. Tighten blades and she'll be ready for anything. Need to find some touch up spray paint that will match that Ariens Orange as closely as possible. Ace has JD yellow and JD Green, but no Ariens Orange


----------



## YSHSfan

Bought a Craftsman parts machine, planing on stealing the power steering system, wheels and tires for one of my Honda-Ariens Hybrid projects :blush::blush:


----------



## guyl

hsblowersfan said:


> Bought a Craftsman parts machine, planing on stealing the power steering system, wheels and tires for one of my Honda-Ariens Hybrid projects :blush::blush:


Looking forward to reading about this.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

YAY!!! I have some free space in the service shed!! Delivered the 524 and 826 to their respective buildings after I put on a brand new carb for the 826. The old one despite a rebuild, continued to surge at running speed so- probably a low altitude jet and I spent over an hour trying to adjust it. But she runs muuuuuuuuuch better with the replacement carb! Also need to order a new scraper bar for it, and will do that soon but it was good enough to get it back to its building. Next up is tuning up 1 of 3 Ariens ST1032s. Already got parts for her from Ariens last week. Awesome dealing with the parts department at Ariens, love those folks!


----------



## YSHSfan

Took a closer look to the steering system on the parts Craftsman snowblower, seems like If I wanted to incorporate the system into my Honda-Ariens project, It will be involving. 
I would like to keep the Hydrostatic Honda transmission, but seems like I will have to remove the Honda side transmission and relocate the axle using the Craftsman gearing, axles, wheels and tires. May have to modify the Honda hydrostatic transmission output shaft and the craftsman friction disc shaft. 
Also I may have to wait untill I have the engine since I would like the engines weight to be centered on the drive axle (I think it would be ideal, but I may be wrong) :blush::blush:


----------



## Kielbasa

I just finished up modifying my chute turning assembly. I mounted the older style sprocket mounting bracket on to my machine after bending it flat so that it would not hit the repower engine. I also took the sprocket type turning ring off of the of the shorter chute and had it welded on to my tall chute. I had to make an adjustment to the horizontal bar's length so that everything would fit and work correctly, but now have a very easy operating chute turning assembly. I repainted the exit hole's rim and than I put a little grease on it. The chute turns with such ease and smoothness. It was well... worth all of the thinking and studying that I did to acquire this set up.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Taking a break from the church thing for awhile due to liability issues that have to be worked out all in good time. In the mean time, I packed up the shed and brought all my stuff home, including my JD1032. Going to start a slow restore on her as free time allows. Had a heck of a time getting her to start so I could drive her up the loading ramps onto the back of my truck. The carb is in bad shape.


----------



## Coolio2000

I changed the oil on my Honda hs928. Now I need to get rid of the old gas.


----------



## micah68kj

Coolio2000 said:


> I changed the oil on my Honda hs928. Now I need to get rid of the old gas.


Dump it into your car/truck.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Got the drive belt for "SR" the other day.:icon-bow::icon-bow:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Coolio2000 said:


> I changed the oil on my Honda hs928. Now I need to get rid of the old gas.


*Use it to kill everthing in the cracks of your driveway. you know where the crabgrass grows in nothing but sand there.:icon-shocked::icon-shocked:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kielbasa said:


> I just finished up modifying my chute turning assembly. I mounted the older style sprocket mounting bracket on to my machine after bending it flat so that it would not hit the repower engine. I also took the sprocket type turning ring off of the of the shorter chute and had it welded on to my tall chute. I had to make an adjustment to the horizontal bar's length so that everything would fit and work correctly, but now have a very easy operating chute turning assembly. I repainted the exit hole's rim and than I put a little grease on it. The chute turns with such ease and smoothness. It was well... worth all of the thinking and studying that I did to acquire this set up.


*MAZEL TOV there Polska Kielbasa!!!!!!!!*


----------



## micah68kj

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Use it to kill everthing in the cracks of your driveway. you know where the crabgrass grows in nothing but sand there.:icon-shocked::icon-shocked:*




I believe that may be illegal.


----------



## Kielbasa

I pulled out the auger assembly this afternoon and sanded down the impeller area from about the 3 o'clock mark to all around to the exit hole. Gave the bare metal areas a coat of primer and will give it two coats of color in the up coming week.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

micah68kj said:


> I believe that may be illegal.


*AHHHHHHHHH who is going to know. shurly you jest there BROTHER JOE. we do it all the time here in the paradise city. as a matter of fact starting Monday the 15th and going till Friday the 19th. they will be TAR and FEATHERING the street right in front of me. and we all know what is in the TAR here.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling:mg:*


----------



## Kielbasa

Gave the impeller belly the first coat of Rust-Oleum Allis Chalmers orange.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Put the new traction belt on "SR" last night.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Kielbasa

After 4 coats of color and a couple of coats of wax to the inside of the bucket, augers and impeller, I put the auger assembly back in.

Then I gave the city a call to ask them to repair the gutters of the road for my 2 neighbors south of me so that when the plows come by, they wouldn't scrape up the roads and so and my machine doesn't throw road pieces. I was told that my road is fine and doesn't need any attention. So I guess I will more than likely be getting damage to my machine again this coming year. 

So I asked this clown... where I should send the bill for my repair work.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

how about taking photos and making a case before the city council? Get them to help you out?


----------



## Kielbasa

I just called the engineering department. I was told that she would relay my message with my concerns. What might be a good idea in other towns with going up in front of our City Council, in my town... it's like talking to the wall.


----------



## dr bob

I must be getting the pre-season anxiety jitters again.

-- Pulled the cover off, checked the oil and the wax, verified that the tank is still empty.

-- Pulled the belt cover off to check the auger drive belt on the ST227B, after reading a couple reviews from folks who had bad experiences with their eating auger belts. Mine looks almost new, is routed correctly, and most importantly.... [drum roll] is backed up by a spare in the spares bin.

-- Checked air in the tires. The machine lives on a little caster-cart during the off-season so it can be moved around relatively effortlessly. This one still has factory-original air in the tires. Might upgrade to a fill of our drier and more natural mountain air when I get a chance. Couldn't hurt.

-- General inspection and cleaning/dusting. It was cleaned and got a couple coats of paint sealant last spring, so at this point it's just dust that wandered up under the cover. A little compressed air and a wipe with some instant detailer, and everything is like new or better.

Summer weather broke this weekend, with overnight temps into the 30's. Thinking we could get a massive blizzard any day now. Time soon to refill the fuel can and mix up the stabilizer in it.

Visited with a friend nearby who was amazed that I did anything between seasons. His blower is still sporting half a tank of last year's gas, and has the original nn years-old oil in the sump. When his fails to start, he buys a new one to replace the no-good piece of junk he bought just a couple years ago. I wonder why I waste so much time PM'ing mine...



Ski season starts soon.


----------



## micah68kj

While putting my lawnmower away today I thought what the heck and pulled the starter ropes on the Ariens ss522 and the Ariens Sno Tek 724. Both started on 1st pull. I'm happy.
I couldn't get to the Toro 521 but I know it's good to go as well.


----------



## Kielbasa

On September 9th, you put your lawn mower away? 





micah68kj said:


> While putting my lawnmower away today I thought what the heck and pulled the starter ropes on the Ariens ss522 and the Ariens Sno Tek 724. Both started on 1st pull. I'm happy.
> I couldn't get to the Toro 521 but I know it's good to go as well.


----------



## Miles

I drained the gas, checked oil level, put on a trickle charge and put a mat underneath this new Honda HSS928. I also got three big cans of Truefuel and checked tire pressure. Ready for winter!


----------



## Sparkland

I uncrated the HSS724AWD today. Glad there was essentially no assembly required.


----------



## NVA4370

Wooo Hooo!!! Do you have it all set up/adjusted yet? Or did it come ready to run?

Congratulations.


----------



## Sparkland

I waxed my baby today and it looks beautimus.


----------



## Mooner

Been looking for a clamp-on light to mount on my CCR2000E. Found this on Amazon . It is weatherproof and has 3 levels of brightness. 10 LED lights are very bright. Seems like it will work just fine. i'm ready!!


----------



## Ballroomblitz

This weekend I fixed the kill switch with the help of some forum members, and put in an inner-tube to solve a rim leak.

Can't wait for the cold weather, farmers almanac is saying lots of white stuff this year.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## nwcove

Gave the baby of the "EH" team a once over and a shine. The little Toro Quick Clear 6053 started on 2 pulls. Next up is the vintage repowered 24" Sno Thro, then the 28" Sno Tek, and then its on to the heavy weight oddball.....1966 Gravely LI with a scary square chute dog eater and dual ag tires.


----------



## Kielbasa

Well I think I am about ready for this coming winter season. I did a good going over with adjustments to her this past summer. The axle and auger bushings were changed with some improving to the axle play. The big job was adding the remote deflector. There was a lot of studying and figuring with it from the "T" handle mounting bracket and the chute mounting bracket with design, sizes and location. Hopefully it will make using and adjusting the deflector a lot easier.


----------



## sscotsman

The class of 1971.
greased, oiled, gassed-up, and ready to tackle their 46th Western NY winter.

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Live from THE PARADISE CITY!!!!!!!!*

*THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION are all cleaned up and ready to go.:smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033::smiley-shocked033:*


----------



## guyl

Fired up the Craftsman on which I did the transmission conversion last July. Came right up! Tested the various gears again and everything is fine. I also finished the last few things in switching to winter, including winterizing the mower.

All set!


----------



## topher5150

Got all the guards back in place, put the skid shoes on, and surprisingly fired her up on the first pull


----------



## bodoharimau

Great topic. will take a couple hours to read thru 330 posts and counting as I am brand new here.

I actually just finished a service on an old hs1132 honda. It needed a lot of little things . Tweeked , etc. The main problem was the carb. It was surging and only run on choke. Sounds familiar?

There is a reason I am mentioning this. maybe it will help someone else. 

Took carb off , cleaned everything. replaced mitering screw , jets, etc. oils rings , adjusted float etc. Was puzzled that it was fairly clean. Put back on and it ran great! Then put the cover plate and air cover on after making a couple small adjustments. Started it up and WHOA.......surging and sputtering again.

The cover plate end that goes on before the outside nut was the culprit. No matter how tight that nut was It still surged. So I took that connection for the cover plate off and now it runs fine. That plate is still tight with another bolt and screw. I am just guessing as I am new at this , that the carb was not properly seated to the motor with that extra 16th of an inch space. Really not sure why that would make a difference as it was very tight. Did not run out of thread.

Well, anyway , that may have been the problem all along. It still needed a cleaning and mitering screw.

That is what I did , in this day in history, November , 21st in the year 2016...........signing off.


----------



## YSHSfan

Did an engine swap GX340 replacing GX240 on my "HS1128TAS" project.
Replaced the carburetor on my latest YS828T, and made it operational for todays storm.


----------



## YSHSfan

Brought my shiny new Yamaha YS1028J inside my house for summer/fall storage (I'll also be "studying" it a bit).


----------



## NeoGP

wrote down all the model and serial numbers so I can order parts!


----------



## orangputeh

did not do anything to my hs624. need to summerize it. i can't remember if i put some stabilizer in fuel.

need to start a notebook to keep track on what needs to be done, noted when it is done, etc.

neighbor asked me to do a service on his hs1132 for a bottle of wine. holding out for a case of corona extra.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

Prime and painting the auger and bucket of my hs 521 then putting new paddles on it.


----------



## YSHSfan

Thinking about a "plow" set up for my YS1028J and the HS1128TAS/HSS1328ATD. I watched a few Yamaha snowblower "plow" youtube videos from Japan (which seems like a factory option.... but I may be wrong) and now my head is spinning...... :smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## orangputeh

Today was a good day. so good that I went down to DQ and got an ice cream cone.

finished servicing my blower, polished it and it looks brand new. a guy stopped by and could not believe it was over 20 years old.

also was successful on some long awaited maintenance chore that was giving me fits on an HS80. tomorrow or soon I can reassemble the augers and replace the belts, put the bucket back on and I'll have another great back up or sell.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> Today was a good day. so good that I went down to DQ and got an ice cream cone.
> 
> finished servicing my blower, polished it and it looks brand new. a guy stopped by and could not believe it was over 20 years old.
> 
> also was successful on some long awaited maintenance chore that was giving me fits on an HS80. tomorrow or soon I can reassemble the augers and replace the belts, put the bucket back on and I'll have another great back up or sell.


How is the CCR doing?


----------



## topher5150

revisiting the idea of getting the snowblower attachment back together, and operational for my John Deere 260, and using my Simplicity 860 for a backup/getting in the tight areas snowblower.


----------



## Bolack

First sorry from my poor english 

The summer is nice for repair and update snowblower.

Mine dont have stator and magnet flywheel... have buy one of this (user)
Need to change impeller kit.

And im working to put my upper deflector to electric with old 18 volts drill.
Make a post later for this modification..


----------



## tomlct1

I started my 2 snow blowers today. I left them with Stabil-treated fuel, so I ran them for a short time, then noticed a lot of chipped areas on the Ariens 624 (not so much on the older single-stage MTD). I used a can of Chevrolet Orange engine enamel to cover over the spots, and polished the metal on both of them and adjusted the skid plates on the Ariens - it was bottoming out.
The Ariens is from 2008, and has a Tec OH195 engine - 1 of the last ones, maybe (per Wikipedia, Tec stopped producing them in December of 2008). The single-stage MTD is from around 2000, and has an HSK50 Snow King flat head. They both started easily.


----------



## orangputeh

I am not allowed to work on mine on Sundays. Wife put her foot down on that.

Nothing stopping me from going out in garage and looking at them or hanging out with them.


----------



## YSHSfan

Did not really do this to "my snowblower" but today I scored a Honda HS828 (GX240) engine with electric start, throttle/choke control, ignition switch, both pulleys and "belt keepers" for a reasonable price. 
It'll likely go on one of my projects, perhaps a new Honda modified "HS822WAS".... :icon_whistling:

:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> I am not allowed to work on mine on Sundays. Wife put her foot down on that.
> 
> Nothing stopping me from going out in garage and looking at them or hanging out with them.


I take a quick look at my "herd" almost every day, not to all of them but at least a few..... :grin:


----------



## YSHSfan

Arranged the purchase of an HS520 reasonably priced (in need of work) that I'll be picking up on Sunday. 
Ordered a new HSS928ATD auger housing (partspak was the one that had the best pricing) and scraper blade for my new modified Honda HSS1328ATD project.....
Ordered a few extra Honda snowblower parts.....


----------



## YSHSfan

Thinking about "building" a modified Yamaha YS824 (in Japan they have a YS860 which would be its equivalent). I'll start a new thread if I do it....


----------



## Kielbasa

When I went down to do some clothes and I walked by her, I said hello. :grin:


----------



## Snowbelt_subie

orangputeh said:


> I am not allowed to work on mine on Sundays. Wife put her foot down on that.
> 
> Nothing stopping me from going out in garage and looking at them or hanging out with them.


did you ever get that toro figured out?


----------



## YSHSfan

Not today but Sunday..... I picked up the Honda HS520, it has a few issues but engine started right up, has electric start and does not look too bad cosmetically. $50 didn't seem like a bad deal to me.....


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> Arranged the purchase of an HS520 reasonably priced (in need of work) that I'll be picking up on Sunday.
> Ordered a new HSS928ATD auger housing (partspak was the one that had the best pricing) and scraper blade for my new modified Honda HSS1328ATD project.....
> Ordered a few extra Honda snowblower parts.....


partspak? never heard of them. right now i get most of my parts from boats.net and some from some ebay sellers.

i pressure washed 2 blowers yesterday with my little karsher electric washer after soaking them with oil degreaser . then let them dry in the sun.

of course they look beautiful and i drank a couple Coronas while watching them dry.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> partspak? never heard of them. right now i get most of my parts from boats.net and some from some ebay sellers.


Boats.net does not have any listings on Honda HSS parts yet (I've gotten a lot of HS parts from there too otherwise).
Now what I do is find the part number then do a search to get the best pricing. 
I've noticed quite a few times partspack.com being the best, but other times or on other items Boats.net or HondaPartsNation.com has had the best price.
The good thing about Boats.net is their $149(or more) free shipping policy, and they sometimes drop it to $99(or more).
Hondapartsnation.com or Cyclepartsnation.com (I think is the same company) also have a free shipping policy twice a year (going on now till the end of the month, but I've also seen it happen in November).
I've never seen free shipping promos on partspack.com but the price difference makes up for the shipping cost whenever I order parts from them.
All of the previous sites do PayPal which is great in my opinion.


----------



## orangputeh

it's amazing to me that you bought an auger housing. yours was unrepairable? you did such a great job on that other housing it seemed like you could fix anything.

i did see a persons 828 housing one time so trashed that it was unrepairable. they blew a drive that was gravel and kept on doing it until the rocks destroyed the housing at the impeller.

they balked at my price of $250 for a good used one. I did tell them try to find a broken 828 or 928 during the summer for cheap and use it for parts. i thought 250 was fair considering that boats has them for 700 .

and you can't find a mediocre 828 or 928 around here for less than 500.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> it's amazing to me that you bought an auger housing. yours was unrepairable? you did such a great job on that other housing it seemed like you could fix anything..


Thanks orangputeh, 
with the proper tools, skill, patience and determination (besides time obviously) one can do most things that one wants to.
My new snowblower is a Honda HSS1332ATD, I want to turn it into an HSS1328ATD (but with all the bells and whistles like the auger protection system, hour meter and dual articulating chute), that is the reason why I bought the new 28" auger housing (it was $370, not crazy bad I think). I'll likely be doing some modifications to this 28" housing.
I'll keep the 32" housing in case I want to go back.
:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> Thanks orangputeh,
> with the proper tools, skill, patience and determination (besides time obviously) one can do most things that one wants to.
> My new snowblower is a Honda HSS1332ATD, I want to turn it into an HSS1328ATD (but with all the bells and whistles like the auger protection system, hour meter and dual articulating chute), that is the reason why I bought the new 28" auger housing (it was $370, not crazy bad I think). I'll likely be doing some modifications to this 28" housing.
> I'll keep the 32" housing in case I want to go back.
> :blowerhug:


370 is excellent. hope you can post some before and after pics. why did you want 4 less inches? 

i am almost done with my 1132 bucket. it's been a long project but i have been too busy cleaning up the yard after a devastating winter, getting firewood, working on cars and everything else my wife can think of.

I never should have retired. I'm busier now than ever. when i was working all i had to do is go to work and then go to bed. now my wife sees me having all this time and she keeps me busy.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> 370 is excellent. hope you can post some before and after pics. why did you want 4 less inches?


Better maneuverability (and better power to width ratio). 
Also want to speed up the impeller and augers a bit for further throwing distance). 
For storing in the off season I can not fit a 32" bucket through the door (28" yes......!) of my house to keep it out of at least most of the humidity.... :smile2:



orangputeh said:


> i am almost done with my 1132 bucket. it's been a long project


Sounds great.
I still have to work on fabricating a repair plate for the Honda auger housing (I have 2 housings that need serious repairs to them lain.
:blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan

Closed a deal on a wheeled HS624WA that I'll be picking up on Friday (it'll likely be upgraded to an "HS824WA/S")


----------



## orangputeh

halfway done on a service on a hs724( for a friend ). hasn't been serviced in years and it shows. the carb was all fouled up.

took out augers and one of the side bearings was bad. auger shear pin was so bent that the auger stabilizer bar or whatever you call it would not line up with the auger tranny and the owner disconnected it for some reason.

all that alone took a couple hours to get it all lubed and fixed up. now the augers purr.

satisfying to get things back working right.


----------



## tuffnell

Cleaned up a bunch of oil under the blower.
The nut that changed the oil didn't tighten the drain plug tight.
Oh well, guess I'll just have to kick myself.


----------



## orangputeh

nothing today.

spent too much money at Costco today. will have to line up an extra driveway or two next winter to pay for these higher prices.

or at least start charging my neighbors for helping them with their blowers. all i get now is beer and wine.


----------



## Dauntae

Pulled out the Ariens kit for so it will turn LOL Forgot what they call it over the summer, But then picked up a Troy Bilt Pony tiller for $100, Had no spark but got the points cleaned and coil reset and it fired right up with starting fluid but have to clean up the carb and might need a new throttle cable, Was going to repower but it's got a old Briggs flat head with two pulleys and I want to keep the reverse gear if I resell down the road, Will get this thing running nice then move back to getting the Ariens ready for the winter. I get a feeling this might be a tough winter this year.


----------



## YSHSfan

Not today but yesterday,
Picked up the wheeled HS624. Not too bad for the price, augers and impeller housing are quite rusted (I'm planning on getting the whole "front end" sand blasted and powder coated anyways).
The good thing is that the PO had installed commercial side shoes to the unit at some point, so there is very little wear at the auger serrations.
:blowerhug:


----------



## micah68kj

I haven't done it _yet_ but I want to pull out my blowers, drain the gasoline and fill them with fresh, treated ethanol free gas. There is a station 6 miles from my house that now has a dedicated ethanol free pump.:yahoo::wavetowel2: Already switched it in the whole house generator.


----------



## YSHSfan

Not today but yesterday,
I moved my Honda HSS1332ATD inside my house (had to remove the auger housing as 32" do not pass through the main door).
I'll hopefully start studying the conversion and any mods needed (if going that route).
I'll likely start a thread on the conversion into an "HSS1328ATD"


----------



## orangputeh

nothing today since I spent about an hour chopping and stacking firewood, built another firewood storage area out of pallets , helped the wife paint the master bedroom and about 3 hours building a coffee table out of pallet wood to match the end tables and TV stand I made.

my 2 teenage grandchildren came over and we played cards too.

I did spend a few minutes looking at my HS50 in the garage . Have to readjust the governor first before doing the rest of service with the new carb I put on, oil change etc. 

this is a real nice one too. will take pics when done. It will look 95% showroom when done. Not bad for a 34 year old machine.


----------



## YSHSfan

Picked up a tracked HS624 reasonably priced.


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> Picked up a tracked HS624 reasonably priced.


hmmmmmmmI've got one with lows hours that i paid 5 bills for. mine has wheels though. hasn't given me a problem in the last 6-7 winters except fixing one of the skids.


----------



## unknown1

Buggered around with two Craftsman TRAC blowers.. swapping engines and pulleys and blah blah. 
Finally finished off that project before it finished me off!
Then I stared at three Bobcat snowblowers that all need some TLC and thought... nah.... maybe tomorrow!
Just getting back into things after laying off for 9 or 12 months.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> hmmmmmmmI've got one with lows hours that i paid 5 bills for. mine has wheels though. hasn't given me a problem in the last 6-7 winters except fixing one of the skids.


I have a tracked 624 and, a wheel 724 and one wheel 624 (missed on two 828 for $300 each).
They will likely en up as 924, 824, 822 or 820. we'll see how thing go, but a 924 is for sure happening.


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> I have a tracked 624 and, a wheel 724 and one wheel 624 (missed on two 828 for $300 each).
> They will likely en up as 924, 824, 822 or 820. we'll see how thing go, but a 924 is for sure happening.


wow! you sure like to tinker with these blowers. i was just wondering about this the other day. I have a HS80 with a poor bucket and augers but have a good 50 bucket with augers.

could i put the 50 bucket with the 80 set up or would that be too much horse for it? I'd have a super powerful deck blower for sure.

do you have any pics of these frankensteins?


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> wow! you sure like to tinker with these blowers. i was just wondering about this the other day. I have a HS80 with a poor bucket and augers but have a good 50 bucket with augers.
> 
> could i put the 50 bucket with the 80 set up or would that be too much horse for it? I'd have a super powerful deck blower for sure.
> 
> do you have any pics of these frankensteins?


Is the HS50 that you have a 22" or 24" wide?
I do not know when they changed the design on it, but I have seen both 22" and 24".
If it's a 22" it will likely have 12" augers and 11" impeller (I might be a bit off there). 
If it is a 24" it likely has 14" augers and 12" impeller (this is what HS80 have and perhaps HS70 as well).
If the HS50 auger housing bolts onto the HS80, the impeller pulley diameter is the same (or slightly smaller) on the HS50 and the belt lines up good you'll be fine powerwise (you may have to experiment with the belt lenght).

In case you did not know Honda uses almost the same gear box and auger housing bearings in all the models within certain production range (example.... they use the same gear box on the HSS724, HSS928 and HSS1332 except for the HSS13132ATD because it has the auger protection system inside the gearbox), therefore the gearbox and bearing should be able to handle the power of the larger engines......

I do not have pictures of my "franken-blowers" yet, but I think there will be some pictures on their corresponding threads once I start "tinkering" with them.

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh

my 50 is 22 inch. 

thanks for the info.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> my 50 is 22 inch.
> 
> thanks for the info.


Nice, if things fit you'll end up with an "HS822" kind of.

:blowerhug:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Thought about giving "SR" his yearly Bath 1 of these Days.mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## unknown1

Almost hit it with an axe to put us both out of our misery!
Sometimes euthanasia is the kindest option.
;-)


----------



## YSHSfan

Moved my HSS1332ATD and YS1028J to another area of my house for storage.

Took a closer look at my recently purchased tracked HS624TA and realized that it has only 12" augers and a baby 10" impeller.......! 

I'm used to see 14" augers and 12" impeller on all the Hydrostatic HSXXX models.......


----------



## orangputeh

Finished the HS828 today. after figuring out i had a bad auger cable, I had to replace key switch ignition which was a pita.

had to remove gas tank , which was good idea anyway since it had all kinds of corrosion in it and the fuel line was brittle , and the recoil cover had to come off also.

cleaned up carb, oil and plug change , and a general going over and now good for the winter.

now i gotta figure out why my HS50 won't go backwards or forwards. the belt is ok.


----------



## YSHSfan

Moved a few of my Honda and Yamaha blowers around. Took a look at my 53 Homko, 60 Ariens and 60 Reo and it reminded me that I have to try to make them 3 (or at least the Homko and the Ariens as the Reo needs internal engine work) operational for this coming winter....


----------



## YSHSfan

In the process of purchasing a tracked HS828 and a wheel HS828, if I do get them (the wheeled one is a likely to happen deal) I'll be picking them (it) up on Sunday. We'll se how it goes.....


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> Moved a few of my Honda and Yamaha blowers around. Took a look at my 53 Homko, 60 Ariens and 60 Reo and it reminded me that I have to try to make them 3 (or at least the Homko and the Ariens as the Reo needs internal engine work) operational for this coming winter....


I'm going to give my hs624 a rest this coming winter. I just got a real nice 928 for the drive and going to fix up that hs50 ( still haven't figured out why it won't move back or forth ) I have the manual and did everything it said in order. I wonder if something failed in the sub tranny?

anyway I will have the 1132 ready to make money blowing other people's drives. after all the work I put into it , it better pay it's own way or else!!!!


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> I'm going to give my hs624 a rest this coming winter. I just got a real nice 928 for the drive and going to fix up that hs50 ( still haven't figured out why it won't move back or forth ) I have the manual and did everything it said in order. I wonder if something failed in the sub tranny?
> 
> anyway I will have the 1132 ready to make money blowing other people's drives. after all the work I put into it , it better pay it's own way or else!!!!


Maybe you should build an HS824 or HS924 out of your HS624..... Any pics on the progress on the HS1132 auger housing...?


----------



## YSHSfan

Well neither of the HS828 happen today but I picked up a Toro Powershift cab in very good shape. Although my 1332 Powershift is in the "back burner", it should smile because of its treat....


----------



## topher5150

Saw a snoblower in the back of a truck, and on a trailer, and I saw a truck with it's plow on....i wonder if it's one of those ways that nature is telling us it's going to be a rough winter?


----------



## orangputeh

people around here are getting ready early because of our record winter last.

i took the augers off my newly used 928 which was difficult ( rust etc ) and bored out the shaft holes with my new wire brushes, grinded the shafts and straightened some teeth.

gonna paint them and the impeller, install new shears and put it all together today .


----------



## YSHSfan

Picked up an electric start HS621 in decent shape reasonably priced. Might be the candidate for my "HS721" project. I"ll do a close inspection within the next week or so and make a decision on it.....


----------



## YSHSfan

Removed the auger assembly from my HSS1332ATD, disassembled it, installed the 28 auger housing transferring parts as needed. Need to add some grease fittings to finish the installation of the augers, gearbox and impeller.
Will be updating the "HSS1328ATD" thread once it is finished.


----------



## chargin

Finally got around to my MTD transmission grease job.
I needed a new axle also.

Up next is greasing the augers.


----------



## YSHSfan

Added a 'rough' HS828TAS and a nearly new HSS1332ATD to my 'collection'.


----------



## YSHSfan

Yesterday.....

Moved a few blowers around to get some working space.

Started disassembling a wheeled HS624WA (I have to free up seized augers), that is going to become an 'HS824WA/S'

Pulled 2 Ariens 'Holy Grail' super tall chutes from two ST1032 blowers, that I have to clean up a bit and will be for sale soon.....


----------



## 10953

fired up the new one,let it run at 1/2 open for 2 hours then changed the oil to 5 w30 syntek from the 0w30 mineral oil it hd in it


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Fired up the newest of the 17 machines for my church buildings. 2014 Ariens Pro 32. Battery is dead but fired right up no issues with pull start. Purrs quite nicely. Ready for winter. Who needs a battery.


----------



## orangputeh

finished this 828 which is in very good condition.


----------



## Honda1132

Began to fix the auger and drive levers on the Honda so that the locking cam works for the one hand operation. Changed the oil already, just have to put the cab on the blower when it is closer to snow.


----------



## orangputeh

Honda1132 said:


> Began to fix the auger and drive levers on the Honda so that the locking cam works for the one hand operation. Changed the oil already, just have to put the cab on the blower when it is closer to snow.


do you have any pictures with the cab on?


----------



## Honda1132

I have this one, not great though looking outside at night while I shovel the fire hydrant (it is on the other side of the ditch or I would use the blower)

I'll post a better picture when the cab is on, it's a universal fit cab that I bought 7 or 8 years ago at Princess Auto for about $60.


----------



## 10953

put a on/off switch on the new toro's pricy head lamp. hopefully to help save the $$ bulb used


----------



## YSHSfan

Honda 1132,

You sure get a lot of snow, some times I wish we'd get the occasional 2'+ snowfalls more often (we average only 30-40" yearly snowfalls) as I like blowing deep snow, it is more fun...

:snow48:


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> Honda 1132,
> 
> You sure get a lot of snow, some times I wish we'd get the occasional 2'+ snowfalls more often (we average only 30-40" yearly snowfalls) as I like blowing deep snow, it is more fun...
> 
> :snow48:


you want snow? I need your mechanical know-how transferred to my brain. up for Vulcan mind-meld?

that second pic was from our front door after 3-4 foot snowfall over 2 days. we had over 500 inches at our house and they had over 700 inches on the summit.

it was great for us snowblower animals. hoping for another big one. I am more ready with extra machines.


----------



## YSHSfan

orangputeh said:


> you want snow? I need your mechanical know-how transferred to my brain. up for Vulcan mind-meld?


I guess we may have to look into the I 'build' them here and you 'sell' them there..... :grin:

My 824, 924, 1128 and 1328 blowers will have lots of 'fun' over there...

:snow48:

I really do like blowing deep snow with a Honda or Yamaha snowblower

:blowerhug:


----------



## orangputeh

YSHSfan said:


> I guess we may have to look into the I 'build' them here and you 'sell' them there..... :grin:
> 
> My 824, 924, 1128 and 1328 blowers will have lots of 'fun' over there...
> 
> :snow48:
> 
> I really do like blowing deep snow with a Honda or Yamaha snowblower
> 
> :blowerhug:


would have NO problem selling your Frankenstein monsters here.


----------



## Kielbasa

I topped off the oil on my machine and I am debating about changing the bushings in the gearbox, but I think I am going to wait until after this season. Just really have to go over the check list and I should be all set.


----------



## orangputeh

i switched the handlebars from an old 1132 parts machine over to a good 928. took about an hour and a half.

then took the augers out and noticed the auger bearing was loose so had to take bucket off. then noticed that underneath , the welds on the center middle to edge of bucket ( may post pics later ) have failed and need to be rewelded but can not figure a way to clamp them back down to housing body to weld.

I'm glad I am finding this stuff now instead of the first storm.


today going to go thru carb.


----------



## gibbs296

Blow some dust off an old thread...Put new paddles, scraper bar, primer bulb and body on my 2450 Toro. Put a dab or 2 of epoxy on the inside of a small hood crack. Noticed the idler pulley for the auger belt has a less than stellar bearing. Gotta get one ordered.


----------



## Coby7

Yesterday coming home I got cut off by a red dodge van, thank GOD for ABS brakes or I would have T-boned this old guy. Immediately after as I stepped on the gas pedal I noticed a misfire and CEL came on. 2016 Trax with only 50000 Kms, when I made it home in limp mode I checked the code, P0301 cylinder one misfire. When I removed the ignition coil pack it fell apart at cylinder one with lots of green corrosion so today I replaced the coil pack.


----------



## RedOctobyr

That sucks, but I'm glad you at least avoided an accident! 

It's a 2016, with 31,000 miles (you know, useful units  ), why is that not covered under warranty?


----------



## Coby7

It's a salvage vehicle I purchased for $7500 last September. It needed a driver's side mirror, a fender, a headlight, a mud flap and a lower control arm, no airbags deployed.










Look at how badly damaged cylinder 1 & 4 coil contacts were compared to 2 & 3 and there's only 50000 Kms ( 31,000 miles :grin: )on the Trax. 










This should not have happened on such a new vehicle.


----------



## Coby7

Oh and a lower bumper valance.


----------



## paulm12

Coby7 said:


> It's a salvage vehicle I purchased for $7500 last September. It needed a driver's side mirror, a fender, a headlight, a mud flap and a lower control arm, no airbags deployed.
> 
> Look at how badly damaged cylinder 1 & 4 coil contacts were compared to 2 & 3 and there's only 50000 Kms ( 31,000 miles :grin: )on the Trax.
> 
> This should not have happened on such a new vehicle.




so water intrusion into the coil housing?
.


----------



## gibbs296

Hope that wasn't a flood car. Lot of those on the used car market right now. That's a lot of water in there for that new a vehicle.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Coby7 said:


> This should not have happened on such a new vehicle.



On the contrary, you should expect to see this kind of stuff more often the more things are computerized and the more complex things become. Doesn't matter what manufacturer it is. Some more so than others though. But none are immune to it. 



Toyota and Honda are no longer the most trouble free/reliable out there.


----------



## gibbs296

GoBlowSnow said:


> On the contrary, you should expect to see this kind of stuff more often the more things are computerized and the more complex things become. Doesn't matter what manufacturer it is. Some more so than others though. But none are immune to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Toyota and Honda are no longer the most trouble free/reliable out there.


Interesting statement. Any data to back it up?


----------



## Coby7

Seems I posted in the wrong thread, these comments should have been in "What did you do today?" Sorry. Hopefully a moderator can move these and related posts.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

gibbs296 said:


> Interesting statement. Any data to back it up?


That data is according to JD Powers, go ask them!


----------



## gibbs296

GoBlowSnow said:


> That data is according to JD Powers, go ask them!


You might want to check various sources. Toyota is still leading the pack in many categories. Honda is still pretty solid as well. From Business insider just over a year ago, talking about used cars..."As part of the study, J.D. Power found the most reliable model in 18 major automotive segments. This year, the big winner is Toyota — taking home the top spot in 10 categories. General Motors followed in second with four segment wins. "


----------



## GoBlowSnow

I guess safety isn't one of them, eh?  
https://www.ocregister.com/2010/01/29/consumer-reports-drops-recommended-status-for-toyotas/


----------



## Coby7

Probably the last 2 makes you'd never see me in, also BMW, Dodge, Hyhundai, Mazda ( maybe the MX5 ) and Nissan


----------



## leonz

I hoped the JD junk would have been stolen while I was out mowing but no such luck.


----------



## gibbs296

GoBlowSnow said:


> I guess safety isn't one of them, eh?
> https://www.ocregister.com/2010/01/29/consumer-reports-drops-recommended-status-for-toyotas/


So please tell us which cars to buy....?:wink2: And I hope you noticed that story was from 2013...


----------



## GoBlowSnow

That's up to you to decide.


----------



## orangputeh

working on a honda 724. another snowblower that hasn't been serviced in years.

going to put an impeller kit on for the owner. almost 1/2 inch of daylight between impeller and housing. unfreakin beleieeeeeeeevable.

it just cracks me up when owner tells me the blower is in excellent condition , runs great , etc etc etc and i find enough things wrong to keep me busy for couple days. I'm glad I inspect the machine in the owners presence to show them all the stuff I find wrong with it.

feel like berating them like a 5 year old. when they say it hasn;t been serviced in a couple years , or 3-4 years , or 5-6 years , I just add 3 years to that time and am usually right. 

I gotta start charging something more than parts and beer.


----------



## KOBO

GoBlowSnow said:


> I guess safety isn't one of them, eh?
> https://www.ocregister.com/2010/01/29/consumer-reports-drops-recommended-status-for-toyotas/


Just a note; that review is from 5 years ago.

;-)


----------



## KOBO

" What did you do to your Snowblower today?"

Oh, just a little tinkering......


----------



## Coby7

I'd say you had it apart...


----------



## RLange

Fresh oil and plug, Greased auger shaft, hex rod and chain. Replaced cotter pin on speed adjustment arm.


----------



## SWillis

Gave my recent purchase a bath.


----------



## Honda1132

Touched up the paint on the inside of the chute and impeller housing


----------



## orangputeh

KOBO said:


> " What did you do to your Snowblower today?"
> 
> Oh, just a little tinkering......


are you going to paint? if so when you get it back together , please post a picture. I love seeing before and after pics.


----------



## rslifkin

Still waiting (somewhat impatiently) for the last couple of parts to come in stock and ship so I can do the battery start conversion on my new Ariens Pro 28.


----------



## chargin

Gave mine a quick shower while the weather is warmer.

Just in case we are done for the year.
I want it clean now.


----------



## Lehninger

Sorry to revive this thread, but it has existed for many years and I think deserves some updates!

Today I changed the auger gear oil on my 1987 YS624T, probably for the first time ever. First a bunch of water came out followed by thick nasty oil. I refilled the oil and spun the auger a few times to shake things up. Drained the oil again which was still sort of dirty...then refilled with factory recommended 90W. Here's to another 30 years 🍻!


----------



## orangputeh

I'm redoing the outside of my HS80 after the season. Almost tempted to do it now but it would probably dump. On second thought I have a couple backups so why not?
New color tank and special custom sides.


----------



## sledman8002002

My gravel drive has achieved its 1 1/2 - 2" base now so I was comfortable lowering the buckets down to 1/2" yesterday. I'll probably do some pathway cleaning with one of my 22 inchers today.


----------



## ChrisJ




----------



## dagjohnsen56

Took away the stupid safety part that makes















the machine clog sometimes in really wet snow. Re-assembled a snow chain that fell off, and
replaced a shear pin. Blew some really old hard snow to test. Ready for action again!


----------



## Mjk1210

John Deere 826
blew the motor. 
Took the motor off.
Disassembled the Diff and put it back together with grease and a zerk fitting 


Recorded all but the motor blowing up for future videos. That part wasn't planned. What a day!


----------



## dagjohnsen56

Modified my new poly skids with new assembly holes (not a perfect skid for my blower so drilled new holes) and put them on my Simplicity P1728EX. Looking forward to test and blowing without the screaming noise from metal against c















concrete


----------



## sledman8002002

dagjohnsen56 said:


> Looking forward to test


I'm sure you'll find them to be a welcome difference.


----------



## dagjohnsen56

sledman8002002 said:


> I'm sure you'll find them to be a welcome difference.


Thanks, I believe it will be nice


----------



## OOMPH!

Have the engine apart on the Husqvarna ST522H (tecumseh hssk50). Replacing all gaskets, grinding valves & lapping.


----------



## Rooskie

Mjk1210 said:


> John Deere 826
> blew the motor.
> Took the motor off.
> Disassembled the Diff and put it back together with grease and a zerk fitting
> 
> 
> Recorded all but the motor blowing up for future videos. That part wasn't planned. What a day!


Lotta that going around this season!


----------



## orangputeh

havent touched a snowblower in 4 days........a new record in 6 years.


----------



## ChrisJ

This one's for you @Oneacer


----------



## Oneacer

???

I use additives in my gas. ... every 5-gallon can gets 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of Seafoam.

I do not use ethanol free gas, our gas in this area is 10% ethanol.

When someone gives me a snowblower that needs repair, I have certainly used starting fluid on occasion.


----------



## aa335

What about X-trac tires?


----------



## ChrisJ

Oneacer said:


> ???
> 
> I use additives in my gas. ... every 5-gallon can gets 2oz of Stabil and 2oz of Seafoam.
> 
> I do not use ethanol free gas, our gas in this area is 10% ethanol.
> 
> When someone gives me a snowblower that needs repair, I have certainly used starting fluid on occasion.


I know, that's the reason I said it's for you.
I'm the one sitting all alone. I use nothing, never have.

I just treat my machines like I care.


----------



## ChrisJ

aa335 said:


> What about X-trac tires?


I want a set.....


----------



## Oneacer

Oh ...  I mis-understood the posting .... 

And most definitely, XTrac tires ....


----------



## aa335

Oneacer said:


> Oh ...  I mis-understood the posting ....
> 
> And most definitely, XTrac tires ....


Your calling card
5:2:2 Xtrac


----------



## Oneacer

And poly skids .... 

I'll have to put that in my signature ......


----------



## Auger1

Put a new Predator 212 on my newly acquired Compact 24


----------



## 1132le

adjusted the valves on the lct 414 .006 intake .008 exhaust


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> adjusted the valves on the lct 414 .006 intake .008 exhaust


What were they?


----------



## WVguy

Ordered the LED light kit for the Ariens Deluxe 24" and the hand warmer kit. Neither is in stock at Jack's Small Engines but they say the items will be in stock in 10 days or so. Given that there's no snow in the forecast and these are optional items anyway that's not a deal killer for me.

When I get these and install them, that will virtually guarantee that there will be no snow for the rest of this season and probably for the next two or three years after that.


----------



## chargin

Got some poly skids off Ebay and put them on today


----------



## ChrisJ

I checked the valve lash on my dad's Hydro Pro 32 the other day and almost fell on my face when I went to turn it. It turns a whole lot easier than my 320 pound 924 series with solid axle.


----------



## kozal01

Yesterday I pulled apart the rapid tracks and pulled the bottom cover to inspect and grease everything. I also installed an hour meter, for a machine this expensive its annoying it didn't come with one already.


----------



## orangputeh

Usually I procrastinate and wait until fall before doing anything. Then I am rushing about trying to get blowers ready.

This winter really didnt use blowers enough to warrant any work. But will still run/inspect and list anything that needs done. Probably only some 
lubrication.


----------



## ChrisJ

orangputeh said:


> Usually I procrastinate and wait until fall before doing anything. Then I am rushing about trying to get blowers ready.
> 
> This winter really didnt use blowers enough to warrant any work. But will still run/inspect and list anything that needs done. Probably only some
> lubrication.



I'm putting off figuring out how to get the oil out if mine.......


----------



## 1132le

1132le said:


> adjusted the valves on the lct 414 .006 intake .008 exhaust


they both were to loose should have measured but didnt


----------



## 1132le

put treated gas in all 3 blowers
fired up the lawn mower
cut my hair with the micro touch titanium so easy just as good as the chick does i paid 15 bucks


----------



## ChrisJ

1132le said:


> *put treated gas in all 3 blowers*
> fired up the lawn mower
> cut my hair with the micro touch titanium so easy just as good as the chick does i paid 15 bucks


Yeah..

I won't be doing that.

But you knew that.


----------



## 1132le

ChrisJ said:


> Yeah..
> 
> I won't be doing that.
> 
> But you knew that.


i fire up the 414 every 2 months anyway its my baby
yes i did you are lone wolf


----------



## JJG723

1132le said:


> put treated gas in all 3 blowers
> fired up the lawn mower
> cut my hair with the micro touch titanium so easy just as good as the chick does i paid 15 bucks


Is the chick in Lynn?


----------



## 1132le

JJG723 said:


> Is the chick in Lynn?


[email protected] lynn the city of sin never go out the way you came in
revere hair in the 80s
shes in rockport 40dds brother JJG


----------



## JJG723

1132le said:


> [email protected] lynn the city of sin never go out the way you came in
> revere hair in the 80s
> shes in rockport 40dds brother JJG


I lived in Lynn until I got married at 31. My barber is a chick in Lynn who charges $15 lol. My wife is also from Lynn so we have lots of family there. It's also where my brother and I do our snow removal side hustle. Do you remember when Lynn was looking into changing the name to Ocean Park? Then came "Ocean Park, Ocean Park, you don't go out after dark!"


----------



## Auger1

Not much since the snow has all departed. My one racing buddy wants me to port a head with a 3 angle valve job and add a bigger cam on my 212cc HF engine to pull 10hp with it. I laughed and said nitrous would be cheaper, lol. Would make for some interesting throwing distance I am sure of that with nitrous on the engine.


----------



## 1132le

Auger1 said:


> Not much since the snow has all departed. My one racing buddy wants me to port a head with a 3 angle valve job and add a bigger cam on my 212cc HF engine to pull 10hp with it. I laughed and said nitrous would be cheaper, lol. Would make for some interesting throwing distance I am sure of that with nitrous on the engine.


nitrous= click pop


----------



## bbwb

This morning I blew about 4" of very heavy wet snow. No way would a battery powered unit move this stuff.
Are we done with winter yet?? I am tired of it.


----------



## ChrisJ

bbwb said:


> This morning I blew about 4" of very heavy wet snow. * No way would a battery powered unit move this stuff.*
> Are we done with winter yet?? I am tired of it.



Curious, why you believe that?


----------



## tabora

bbwb said:


> This morning I blew about 4" of very heavy wet snow. No way would a battery powered unit move this stuff.


This video shows 6" of heavy, wet snow being blown off my deck... 80 Volts works wonders.


----------



## ChrisJ

tabora said:


> This video shows 6" of heavy, wet snow being blown off my deck... 80 Volts works wonders.



Thank you for the video, but that's not what I call wet snow.


To me,
Wet snow is the kind that almost looks clearish white rather than bright white, and if you step in it, after you move your foot the foot print fills with water. That's wet snow. You know, the kind where you could bust a shovel handle trying to lift it.

And it certainly doesn't come out of the shoot dusty and smoky. It sprays out and drips all over.


----------



## Benzeno

Wire brushed the muffler and hit it with high heat grill paint. Put rust reformer on head bolts. Steel wooled surface rust on chrome.


----------



## tabora

ChrisJ said:


> Thank you for the video, but that's not what I call wet snow.


It was actually pretty wet, but a bit refrozen... There was probably 8+ inches before it compacted in the rain. I did the driveway with the Greenworks, too... You can see that it was slushy on the bottom (not so much on the deck because the water has someplace to go, but it was also a couple of days' worth there). I had to blow it from the right walking towards the left side because it didn't throw very far. Only about 3-4" on the drive, which was the top part of what was on the deck.


----------



## ChrisJ

tabora said:


> It was actually pretty wet, but a bit refrozen... There was probably 8+ inches before it compacted in the rain. I did the driveway with the Greenworks, too... You can see that it was slushy on the bottom (not so much on the deck because the water has someplace to go, but it was also a couple of days' worth there). I had to blow it from the right walking towards the left side because it didn't throw very far. Only about 3-4" on the drive, which was the top part of what was on the deck.


I have to admit.
That does look wet......


----------



## WVguy

The new LED light kit and handwarmer kit that I ordered last February for the Ariens Deluxe 24 finally showed up last week, long after any hope of snow was gone. But that's okay, the way last winter was going I didn't really expect any more snow anyway. The kits go on easily, the instructions are very clear. So I'm all set for next winter if we actually get any snow. Since I had already drained all the fuel, fuel lines and carburetor I didn't bother to test them, we'll see next winter if that was a mistake or not.


----------

